# Weekly Competition 2019-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F2 U R2 U R2 F' R F2 R' 
*2. *R U' F2 R2 U R' U2 F R2 
*3. *F' U2 R' F2 R F U2 R2 F' 
*4. *R' U' R U' F2 U' R U' 
*5. *R U F2 U R2 F' U' F 

*3x3x3
1. *D2 L' F' R2 F2 U' B2 L U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R D2 R' 
*2. *U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 R B R' D' U B U2 R' B' R 
*3. *L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U L' B2 F' D' U R' D R2 B U' 
*4. *F2 B R' F2 D' B' R L2 F R D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 
*5. *F R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B U2 R D' L2 R2 B' D' L U' R' B' 

*4x4x4
1. *F2 Rw' R2 Fw R2 Fw2 D' B' D Uw2 U' F2 R' Uw R B' F L R D' F D U Fw' U Rw U2 Fw2 D Rw D2 Rw2 D' U2 B' Uw2 U' R' U2 B'
*2. *D' L2 F Rw D L2 D Uw U' Rw R' Uw B2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw Fw Rw' U' F2 R2 D F L R2 B' F' D2 R2 Fw D Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L' F' D'
*3. *D' L2 U Fw' Rw' R U2 L2 Rw' Uw Rw' U2 L' B2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L U' R' U L Fw' F D Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' L' R' Fw' F' Rw F2 R' D L' U2
*4. *B Fw' L Rw2 D Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw F' Uw2 B Rw Uw2 R2 B2 L Rw R U2 L Rw' R' F' L' Uw U' Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw' Fw2 L2 B2 F D' Uw2 Rw2
*5. *R2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw' L' Rw B2 R B Fw U2 L' B2 D' U R2 Uw' R' B U' R B' Uw L' F2 Uw U B' Rw2 Fw L' B Fw' R2 B2 U

*5x5x5
1. *L2 Rw R' U2 L' Rw2 D2 U' Bw Uw B' Bw Fw2 L' Dw' L2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw Dw Fw' U Bw R' Fw' L' B' Rw' Uw U Rw B2 L' Lw' Rw' Dw Bw Dw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' R2 U2 Fw' L Rw B L Rw R2 Fw R2 B F' Dw' Uw' Fw F
*2. *Rw2 Fw' F2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 F L2 R' D2 L B2 Bw F2 Lw D' Fw' Lw U2 Rw Uw' Fw U' Lw2 B' D' B' Fw2 F D' Lw' Dw2 Uw' U B2 Dw2 Uw' U R2 U Bw2 Lw F Uw' Bw' Rw D2 Lw' Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw F2 R Fw Lw' Bw' F R' Fw
*3. *R2 U B2 F2 Lw2 B' Fw' L R U Fw' Lw R' Fw2 Rw Bw' L' B' R' Dw' F L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U' L' R2 Dw2 Uw U' F' Dw2 F' U Fw R2 Dw2 L U' Rw D' Uw B' U2 B' D' Uw Bw' R2 D2 Lw' B R' Dw2 L' Rw Uw2 Lw Dw2
*4. *L' R' Uw F Dw Lw2 R' B2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 U' L B' Bw L Rw U L2 F2 D' L R2 U2 L2 Fw Uw B' D2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 L Bw Fw' Rw Dw' Lw B' Bw Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 B Rw2 Bw D' Uw2 B F' L2 Rw' U' Rw2
*5. *F2 Rw Dw' Fw L Fw2 Lw Fw Dw Uw R2 Uw' Bw' L' Uw Fw2 Rw F Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Dw Uw' U2 Bw2 L Lw U2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L Bw' Dw B Fw R' Bw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 R Fw2 F2 Lw' Fw R' B' Bw' R2 Dw2 L Lw' U2 B Rw2 Fw'

*6x6x6
1. *2D 2B 3F' F 2U 3F' 3R' 3F' F 3R 2B2 2F' L' 2L2 2U' 2R D' 2F' 2R' D2 2D' R2 U2 2F' 2D 2F' 2R' 2F2 F' 3R' 2D 3R2 3U 2R2 2U2 2R D 2U U 3R2 2D' F 2L 3R 2R2 F L2 2D2 3U2 3R' 2D 3F R2 U F2 2R2 2B 2L' 3U2 2L' U' B' 2B 3R2 2R 2D' U 3F2 2F' R'
*2. *2L' B 3F' 2L 2D2 2L2 2D2 3F U2 B2 2B' 2F2 L2 2F2 D' B' 3F2 F' 3R' 2D2 2U2 B F' 2R2 2D L2 3F 3R2 D2 2U R2 2U' F2 3R 2R' B2 3F' 2D' 2L' 3U 2L 2D' R 3U' 2U L2 3R2 2R2 R' 2B2 2D' L 2U 3F' R U2 B 3F' 2U' L2 3F2 2F2 L2 2B 3R2 R 3U' 2F 3R D'
*3. *3R2 F D' 3F' R B' 2D' 2U' 2B' 2F' 2R' D L 2L2 2R R' 2D' 2L' B' F' U L2 R' B' U2 2L' F U' L' 2D2 3U' 2B' 2L 2U 3F' 2R R2 U' 2R R 2D 3U2 U' 2L U2 3F' F2 L' B2 F2 D 2R' D 2D' U' L R' U' R 3U 3R2 2D 2R R2 2U B2 R 3F' R' 2D2
*4. *2D' 3R2 3F2 2U2 R 2U' U2 B' 3F 2L2 3F' 2D2 3U' 3F' 3R 2B2 2U' 2B 2F' 2U 3F2 R2 2F L F2 2R D' 2B2 2F' F 2R' R 3F' F2 R2 3U2 U' 2L2 D2 3R2 2U' 2L' 2U' 3R D' 2B D2 U' 2B' L' U2 B2 2R R' 3F D 3R 2D 3R2 3U2 2F2 F 2U' 2F D 2L R F2 2D 3R'
*5. *U B' 3R 2D 2U2 2B 3R R' 3U' U R2 2B' 3F2 2D' 3R' 2D2 B 2B 2F 2L2 D2 B2 L' 2F F' D B 3F' 2U' 2L' 2B' L' 2L' 2R' R' 2F 3R' R' 3U2 3R 2B' 3F' 2L2 3U2 2R2 B' 2F' R2 2D' 3R 3U2 3F' 2U 3F 2F' U2 R' 2D U 2R' 3F' L2 B 2F' 2L' 3F' 2D' 2B2 2F' 3R'

*7x7x7
1. *L2 2B' L 2U2 3B 3D2 2L' F L' B2 L' R 2D' L2 2U' 3B' 3F' 3L D' 3U U' B' D F2 2D' 3D2 3L' 3B' 3U L2 2B' 2F2 2U 3F D2 3D L2 3R 2R R2 2F2 2D B' 2B2 3U2 2L' 3R R2 2U' L2 3L' 2R2 3B' L 3U 3F2 2L' 2D' 2U2 2B2 F2 2R' 2F' 3L2 3R 2D2 3L' 2B2 2D 3D 3B 2L R 3F2 F U B2 3B2 D2 3B2 L 2L' 3B 3D2 B 3B2 2R2 B2 3D2 2R 3F' 3D U' 2L2 2B' 2D' R' 2D' 3U 3F
*2. *2F' F' 2D 2U B' 3U' 2F 3D' 3B 2L2 D2 3F' 3L' 2U2 2F2 2R B R2 3B2 2F2 F2 2L2 3B 2F2 U L2 2L2 R 2F' 3U 2B 3B2 2L2 B' 2U2 3F' L' 3B 2F2 2D2 L F2 3U' L2 2L' 3L2 R2 B2 3F' 3L' 2R 2B2 2F' 3L 3B' 2F2 2U 2R B2 F2 3U' 2U' 3F 2F' L R' 2B' 3U U' F2 2L2 3D U 2L2 3U R D 3D2 2U B 2D 3L' 3R' D' 3L 2R' 3D 3B 2D 3D' B 3U' 3R F' R 3F' R2 2D 3U2 L2
*3. *D 3D2 3U' 3B' 2L' U' 2B2 3R' 3B' 2F D 3U R 2D2 2U 3L' 2B 2F' U' 3B2 U B' R' F2 L' R2 2B 2L' 2F2 3U U' 2L D R' D' B2 2B 3F2 2F2 2L' 3F' U' R' 3F' 2D2 U' B' 2B2 L2 R 3U L 3D' B D2 2D' 2U' 3L2 3D 2B2 2U U' B 2F' F 3L 2R' 2B' 2F' U' L 2D 3R2 R2 F' 2L2 B 2B2 2D' 2L' 2R' U2 3F 2D2 3D' 2R 3U2 B2 3L R 3F2 3D' 2R2 B' 2B2 2L 3U2 B' 3F' U
*4. *3D 3B 3F2 2F 2R' 3U 3B 3F2 3L2 R2 D 2F' 3L 3F 3R' 2R2 R' 3B2 2L 3B2 2F2 F2 L' 3L2 3R' 2D2 3D2 2R' R' 2D2 3L 2U' L' 3L2 B L' 3F' 3R' 2U2 R' 2U2 2B' R2 D' 3D2 3B F2 3U' 2R F2 U2 3L' 3U' F 2L' 3L' 3D U' L2 F D' 2R' D' 3L' 2D2 B2 2F2 L2 2L' R D' 3D' L' U' 2F F2 2U U F' 3L2 3U2 F 3L' R' B 3B2 3F2 L2 3L' 2U' 3B2 L' B' 3R' 3U' 2B' 3F 2F' 2R' R
*5. *2B 3F D' 2B 2D 3U L2 B 3F D2 3L' 3F 2R' 2B2 3L B 2R' F' 3U2 3L 3D' 3L 2R' 3F2 2L' D 2U' 2R2 2U2 2L' 3R 2D2 U' 2F' 2R R2 2F2 3R 3U L' 3L' B' U' B' 2F2 R 3D2 2B' 3U' 2L2 B2 F 2L' B2 2U' 2F' 2L' 2D B2 2F' D2 2R 2F 2L2 2R U' L2 3R' U2 F' 2D2 3D 3U L2 D2 2U2 U 2F' L 2B2 D 2U2 U 3L 2U2 B 2B' 3F F' 3R2 U2 2R2 D 3L D2 R' B' 3F2 2F2 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F U R2 U F2 U F U' 
*2. *R F' U F' R2 F U R2 U' 
*3. *R2 U R2 F' U' F R2 F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 R2 L' U' F B2 R2 D R U R2 U D2 B D' F' D' F2 D' F2 Uw'
*2. *L F2 D U2 R' D L2 R' D' R' B' U' R2 L D2 U2 B D B' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *U F L F B2 L' B2 F D R' D' F L' D L' B D' L' B' R Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L2 B2 Fw2 F Rw D L Fw F L2 F Uw L2 Fw L' R2 U' Fw' Uw Rw R' D Rw' Uw Fw L' Rw Uw' F' Uw Rw2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw L Fw' L Rw' B'
*2. *Rw' R2 D' F Uw' R Fw' L2 Rw D2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw L2 F D2 Fw F2 R B2 L Fw F' R' F2 U2 L2 R' F' U2 Fw' F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B U
*3. *B2 D' U' R' D U R F2 R2 F L2 R' D B' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 D U B2 Fw F2 D' U L2 Rw R' Fw Uw2 Rw Uw U L U2 R U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 R2 Uw U' Lw Rw2 B Lw2 B2 F2 D2 Bw F2 Dw Uw2 Rw' Bw F2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 L' R' Dw2 B Bw' F2 Uw2 B Bw2 U' B2 Rw' Dw Rw2 Dw' Bw2 L2 B' Rw Uw2 B Bw2 Fw' L2 D2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Rw Dw2 L2 B2 R' B2 U' B2 R'
*2. *Rw Uw R' D Uw Rw' B2 F Dw' Lw Bw Rw Dw F' L' Fw Dw Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 D2 Uw R' Fw F Rw2 Fw2 F' Lw Dw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 Bw Fw' U' Bw2 F' L2 B2 Bw Fw2 U2 B' Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 R' F' Uw' R B F Dw2 Lw' D2 U2 B'
*3. *F' Rw B2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 D B2 Fw2 L D2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B Lw' R' B Fw D B' Rw2 B' Bw2 Lw' Uw' Fw2 L2 R2 F2 Lw' Dw L2 Rw' B L R B Fw Uw' U Bw Uw' Rw Fw F U2 L' Bw2 Dw' U' F2 Uw2 L' B2 F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' F2 2L' 2U2 R' 2U2 F' L2 3R2 D U2 3R D 3R' 2R' 2B' 2L 3U R' 3F2 D' L2 U' 2B2 2L2 3U' L' 2R2 F 3U 3R' U L 3R R 2D' 2U' 2B' U 3R2 2F2 L' 2F F2 2U' 3R2 2U2 2R D' 3U2 2U2 R 3F' 2F F D2 2R R B2 3R2 D 3U2 2B' 2F F U B 2F2 F 2U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3F' 2F' 3U L B 2L2 2R' 3U' 2U2 2F' 3R2 2F2 2D2 U' 3L2 3D2 2B' 2D 3L' R2 F2 D' 2R 2B 2R2 F' 3L 3R2 3B 2L' 2B 3U' U' 3B2 3F2 2D 3F' 2L 3D' 2L' 2R' 2B D2 3D B 3D' R D' 3D' L 2R' R2 3F2 2R 3F2 F2 D' 3D L2 3L2 R' B' F2 2U' 2L2 3U' L2 2D 2R' F2 3D' 2U 2R' 2D' 3D' L' 2B2 F' 3U2 3L' 2B 2D' 2F 3U' U2 2R 2B2 3D 2B 3R' 2R D' 3R 2D 2R' F2 2U F D2 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R' B' R' D' B2 R' B' U R' D2 B' F2 R U L2 D F L' U2 Fw'
*2. *B' L' R' F2 B' L F' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F U' D' F' L' F2 D U2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *U' R D2 R' L2 U D2 R' D' F' R B' D' R F B' D2 R' L' U' Rw' Uw2
*4. *L R' F2 D' L' F2 U R2 D F R B' R' F2 U L2 U' B2 L' F2 Rw Uw2
*5. *D2 F L B2 D L' U' F2 B2 R2 L' F' L F' L2 F' U2 R' D2 U Fw Uw2
*6. *R2 L' D' F L' U2 F L' U2 F U R2 B F' R B2 R' F L R Fw' Uw2
*7. *R2 F2 D2 F' R U' B' D2 R' B2 U2 B' D' B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*8. *U2 B2 F' U2 B2 U L F' R2 D' U' B2 D2 L2 B D' F2 D' U' R U' Rw2 Uw2
*9. *B D2 F' B U D R' F R2 B L R' U R B' D' U' R2 D' U2 R 
*10. *R2 D' L' B L2 U2 F' B L' B L' D' R B U D2 B' F2 U2 Fw'
*11. *U2 F' U2 L' F' B2 U R L B2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L' F B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*12. *F' U F' B2 L2 F D2 L F L D' U' B' D' R2 F L' F' B' L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *D' B' F2 L' D2 R2 L2 F R U L U' D B U D R2 L2 U' L' D Fw Uw2
*14. *B' L' F' L D' B2 R B2 R2 D' B' L' R F' D' R F2 D R' D2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 L' F U L U' F' B2 D2 B L U2 B' D2 Fw Uw'
*16. *D F L2 D' R2 F' U2 D R' U L2 F D' U2 L2 D R' D2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *B2 R2 D' R L F' D B L' R F' B2 U' B2 F2 U' L R F' D Fw' Uw
*18. *L2 U F' D F' D' F' L' D L R U L2 R F2 R2 U' R' U Fw Uw'
*19. *D2 U2 B' R D R' F2 U B2 R2 U' R' F D B' U2 R2 L' F' D2 L' Fw' Uw
*20. *D U2 B2 D L2 D2 U2 R' B U' D R' U2 F B U2 L2 R U Rw Uw
*21. *R L' B' U2 D L' F2 L R F' L' F U' F L2 B2 L R' F 
*22. *F R U' B' F' R2 D L B2 U' R F2 R B2 U' L' F2 D' L' Fw' Uw
*23. *L R' F B2 U' L' B' D' U2 B L F2 L D' R' U' D2 R' D' Rw Uw2
*24. *R F2 B' R B' R' U2 R2 U B L U B U2 D' B D' U2 B' F Rw2 Uw
*25. *B' D' U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' D' F2 B D2 R B L U' L' B L2 Fw Uw2
*26. *L2 B' F L' D2 F D' R B L D' R' B' F' R L' D' R' L Fw' Uw'
*27. *D2 U2 F D B2 D' F' L2 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' U B2 D L' Fw' Uw2
*28. *B' U2 L' D B R' B F2 L2 B U2 L R' U D2 B' D U L' Fw' Uw2
*29. *D2 F' L' R F' L F2 D B' L2 B' U' B' D2 R' B' F2 L' U R' F' 
*30. *L R B2 D' L' R2 F' B2 U2 F D' L U' D F' R2 L F2 R' B F Rw' Uw'
*31. *R2 U' R' F U' L' D' U2 F B U B' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 Fw Uw
*32. *B R L B2 F' L2 D2 U' F D' U' B F' D' U' F U' F U2 Fw' Uw
*33. *B2 R' B' L' D2 U2 F2 L F2 L' U' R2 U F2 D2 B D F B Rw2 Uw'
*34. *R2 L' D R B U' L2 U' B2 F' D R' F2 B D2 F B2 U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*35. *D F2 R2 L2 F' R2 U L2 F D2 L B R2 F' L' B R2 B D L' F2 Rw Uw'
*36. *F R2 D' L F' U' F' L' R' U F2 D B' R' D' U2 R' D2 U F2 Rw' Uw2
*37. *B' L B F D F D' U' R' D U' L B' R' L2 U' B L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*38. *D' R' U2 B R2 U2 B U' R2 D' R' D' L2 D' R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U R' Fw' Uw'
*39. *U2 R2 B2 D F' L' B' L2 B D U2 L' U' L U2 F U' B' R2 F2 L' Uw'
*40. *U' B2 D' B' D2 R U R2 U2 B' U' B' F R2 U' B' F D B2 U L' Fw' Uw'
*41. *R2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L' F U B' L2 D' B2 F R U2 F D' R L D2 Rw Uw
*42. *D2 L2 F' D2 B F L2 R D' F' D F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' D' B Rw2 Uw2
*43. *U' F' U2 F2 L' R' B' F D2 U2 L2 B L R' U2 R' U2 D' B' U Rw2 Uw
*44. *R' B' U2 R' U F2 U2 F2 R D' B' U2 R' D' U R2 B2 R' B' L' Fw Uw
*45. *R' B' L' U' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 F' R' U2 L2 R' U' R2 B' D2 U B' Rw2 Uw
*46. *L F D2 F' L2 U' B' D L2 F R2 U L2 B2 F L2 D L' R' U2 L' Fw Uw'
*47. *R L2 U' R F' L' F2 R2 F' R D' B2 L U2 B' D B' R2 B2 L2 D2 Fw'
*48. *U2 R' U D' L' D' F' U' D' B D F' B' R2 F' D U' R2 B Uw'
*49. *B D2 B2 L' F' U' L2 D2 B' L U D L U2 F2 B U' B F D Rw Uw'
*50. *R' F' U2 F' L2 R' D' L F' U D2 F' D2 U' R B2 U L' F B2 D Rw Uw
*51. *F2 L2 R F2 R2 U L' U' B2 U B D2 F U B R F2 B' U Rw Uw'
*52. *U' D2 R' F U2 D' B' R' B L' R2 B' U' R U' D F B' D' B2 R' Uw
*53. *D2 B' U2 D' F' L R2 B L' R U R U' R' U2 F2 D B D2 Fw Uw'
*54. *L U' D' R U2 D' B F' L' U2 B R2 U L' B2 R2 L' F B' U L Fw Uw'
*55. *D2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F D B' U' B' U' L R' U2 L R' D' L U2 Rw' Uw'
*56. *R B2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' B R' U2 F2 L F2 B U R2 B Rw Uw2
*57. *F' R' D F R' B2 F2 L B F2 L' D U F2 D2 U2 F U2 F L2 D Rw'
*58. *B2 D2 L2 B' D L' U' L' D L2 B' L' B' F' D2 L' D' U' F U' Fw' Uw
*59. *U' D2 L' F B2 R' B2 L' D U2 F' B2 L' F L2 D' R' U2 D Fw' Uw2
*60. *D U' L D2 B' R F' B' R U' B' L' D U F2 D' F' R' B2 F' R' Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B L2 R' F' D' L' U2 L' U' R' 
*2. *R2 U' B U2 L2 U B' R' F B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 D L2 U B2 
*3. *L' D' F' B2 R B L' U' B L' U2 L' B2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 
*4. *B' L2 B' R2 B F L2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 U R B D2 U' F R' D 
*5. *B U D B R2 B2 D2 L' B' U2 F2 B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R' B' L2 F D F2 D2 L' U 
*2. *L2 D B' L U2 L' F' U' R U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' 
*3. *B2 F R2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 U2 F' R' D F D L' B2 U R D' R' 
*4. *D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 F' R U' L D L2 B' U2 F2 D' 
*5. *R2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' D' L' B R' B2 R2 U' B2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R D2 B2 D2 F L' U B' R2 F D R U 
*2. *U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L B2 R2 F D' B2 U F L2 
*3. *U2 F' R D' F' U D2 R U2 B L F2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L' 
*4. *D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B R D2 U B' L R2 B2 R' 
*5. *B2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L F' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' D' U' L B' U2 R D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 F R2 F2 D R2 F D2 R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F D R F' B' D' B R' B2 R' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R' F U2 R2 F U F2 U2 
*3. *F2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B R' B L F2 U2 L B L U F' 
*4. *B L' B' L U R U R2 Uw U Rw2 F2 D2 L B' Fw2 Uw' L' Fw2 F Uw' B2 Fw' Uw B' U' Fw' U' Fw Rw' F Uw U2 L' R' D' U' B2 D' R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F' R U F U F' R' 
*3. *F2 L R2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 D' U' F' R' B' D' B U F' L2 
*4. *Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 F R U' L2 Uw2 F2 L' D2 Rw' F L D' Uw2 B2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw' F Uw' B2 R B Uw' Fw R2 F D B' Uw2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw
*5. *D2 Uw' U2 Lw' Dw B' F' L' R U2 F2 Rw2 D L2 Rw2 F' R' F' Rw2 U F' L U2 Bw2 Rw' D2 F Uw Rw2 Dw Rw' B' Uw Lw R Uw F' U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Dw' L2 R2 Dw R Bw F' Lw B' Fw D' Fw F2 U Lw' U' Fw' L'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F2 R' U F R' F' R' U2 
*3. *D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B R D2 U R2 B L' F' 
*4. *Fw Uw2 L' D R F2 U2 B D' Rw' B D2 L2 U' L' Rw' B' Fw R Fw Uw2 B' R Uw2 Fw' D2 U' B L2 Fw U' F L2 Rw' U Rw2 B' D' L2 F2
*5. *D2 Uw F2 L' B2 Bw' Fw Rw2 D' R B2 Lw2 Uw2 B Rw D B2 D' Lw2 Fw2 Lw Uw U F' D Lw2 U F R' U2 L2 U2 Lw2 B Lw' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw U2 Bw U' Rw' Fw' D Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 U' L2 R' D' Bw2 U' Lw
*6. *R' D R 2U2 B2 F L 2L' 2R D 2D2 2F 2D' 3U L' D2 2R U B' 3U' 3F2 2R2 2U' 2L 3F 2R' D' 2B' 2L' R 2F' R2 D 2U U B' R' 2U 2F2 R 2B' 3R2 U' 2L D B2 F2 2L B2 L 2L2 R 3U2 2L' 3R 3F' F 2L' R' D2 F D2 2R' D' 3U' 2U' 2L 2B' 3R' U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U R' U' F R2 F2 U' F' 
*3. *D2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' D2 F R F' D R' B D2 U2 
*4. *L' B Rw R' D F2 Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 L' Rw2 B2 U2 B2 Fw' L2 B' D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F' U' L' Fw F2 Rw' D' U' B Fw L2 Uw U Rw
*5. *Fw2 U Lw' F2 Dw F2 D U Lw Fw2 R2 B' L2 Bw' Fw2 L Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 R B Bw2 Fw F L' Lw' F' U2 F D2 Bw2 D Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw' Rw Dw' Fw' Rw' D Rw Uw2 U2 B' D2 U2 Lw' R F Dw Uw' B L2 Fw' Uw2 L U
*6. *D' B 2U' 2F' 3R' 2R R 2D' 3R' 2U2 2B2 2R2 B2 3F2 2U2 U2 R' 2D 2U 2F L' 2B2 2D2 B 2B U' 2L' 2B' R2 2U F2 3R U' 3F' R' D2 3R' U2 2L 2D2 U2 3F U2 F2 D2 3R 2U2 L' 2U U' 2B2 2F' 2R2 U 3R' R' 3U 3F2 2F2 F2 D 3R D 2F' 3U 3F' F' D' F2 2D
*7. *2F' 2D 3D 3F2 2D 2U' B 3B' D2 3D' 3F' 2L2 3B' D 3R2 D 2R' 2B2 D 3F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 3F' 2D 3D B2 3B2 2U U 3F2 3D' 3U2 3F2 2L 3F' D2 3F2 F' 2D 3B' U2 F2 3U 3R2 2B2 3U2 2U2 U2 3B L2 2L' 2R2 2D' 2L2 B 3B F' 3R 2B 3B2 F' 3R' 3D2 2B' 2L' 3L2 D 3U 2L2 F2 U2 R' 2U2 U 2B2 F 3U2 2U 3L2 D' 2U2 2F 2D' L' 2F 3L2 B' 3F2 2F2 F 3R2 2R2 B2 3F2 3L' 2R2

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR5+ DL4- UL2+ U5- R6+ D5- L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L2+ ALL3+ UL 
*2. *UR4- DR1- DL6+ UL4+ U3- R2- D1+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R3+ D2+ L1- ALL3- UR DR DL 
*3. *UR5+ DR5- DL3+ UL4- U6+ R0+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R5- D1+ L3+ ALL6+ DR 
*4. *UR3+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2- U5- R5+ D6+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R1- D5+ L6+ ALL6+ UR 
*5. *UR5+ DR1- DL3- UL1- U3+ R5- D2+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U3- R3+ D5- L6+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L U B U' L' B' U' l r 
*2. *R' L' R' B U B' L' R u' 
*3. *U' L' B L' U' B' U L u' 
*4. *U L' R B' U B' U R l r' b' u' 
*5. *U B L' R' L' B' R u 

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 4) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, 6) / 
*2. *(-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / 
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (6, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(3, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 4) / (-2, -3)
*5. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2)

*Skewb
1. *U B L U R' L B U' L' R L
*2. *L R U L' B' U' B L B L B'
*3. *R L U' L R' L R B' R' B' U'
*4. *U L R' L B' U' L' U R B R'
*5. *L U B U' B U' B' U R' B U

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R' U' R2 U' F R2 F U' 
*3. *B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L R2 D' B' F' R U' L R2 D L2 
*4. *B U2 Rw B' Rw D' Fw' R' U F' L' D' U B L Rw' R' B F' R B2 L' Uw2 L' Rw D2 B' D2 Fw2 U2 L' R' D2 R D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw' Uw'
*5. *D F2 Lw R D' Lw2 R F' D Dw2 Rw R' Fw2 D2 U' Fw' Lw U B Dw' Lw2 Dw U2 Bw F2 Uw2 Lw D2 Dw' Uw2 F' L' Fw' D Lw' Uw' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw' L2 Uw2 B' Lw B' F R' Uw' F2 L Rw Dw2 R2 Uw2 Bw Uw' U' L'
*OH. *R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 F' U B L' F' L' D L' 
*Clock. *UR2+ DR3- DL0+ UL3+ U2+ R3- D1+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R5+ D4+ L1+ ALL0+ UR DR 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R U' L' B' U L' B' l' b u 
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (4, 0)
*Skewb. *U B L R U R B' L' R L' U

*Redi Cube
1. *F' r' R r' f l L f' l' R B' R F' L' R F' R' F
*2. *R l f' F' l f' r' F R B' F R B'
*3. *L f l r' R' f l r f L' F' L R F R B F' R' B
*4. *L' F R' B' f' F l b f' L R' B' L' R' B F' L B'
*5. *L' F L R' b' r' b' l' r' f' L B' F' L' B' L' B R

*Master Pyraminx
1. *U R' Rw' Lw Rw Lw Rw' Bw Rw L B Uw Rw Bw' B U' Uw Bw U' Lw B' Uw U' L Bw' Lw L Bw Uw' Rw' Bw U' B' Lw' Rw Uw Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw' r' l b'
*2. *U' Rw Bw R' Rw Lw L' Bw' Uw U' Bw' Rw Lw B L' Bw Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw Bw U Uw Bw' B' U' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw Lw B Rw' L' Lw' L Rw' Uw Lw' u' b
*3. *R Bw' B Lw' Bw' U' L B' Uw Lw U L' Uw Bw' U' B Uw' U' Rw Uw U' Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Lw' L' B U Bw' Uw Bw Rw B Lw' U' Rw L Bw' Rw u l'
*4. *U' L' Lw R Bw Uw' L Bw U' B' Lw Uw' U' Lw Uw' Rw' U' Bw Rw' Bw' Rw' B Lw' L' Rw' Bw Rw' B Uw Bw' Lw' Uw L' Bw Uw Rw' B' Uw' Lw' U u' r l' b
*5. *R Uw' Lw' L' Bw' U' Uw' B' Rw Bw' U' Uw B Bw Rw' U Uw B Rw Uw Lw L Uw U' Bw Lw Uw U' Bw Uw Bw' L Uw Rw U' B Bw Uw' Lw Bw' u l b


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2019)

Okay, this week we have some major changes to the Weekly Competition.

First, Fewest Moves has been changed to Mean of 3 format. This was a HUGE change affecting large parts of the code, because the code was originally designed with the assumption that formats would never change. I have done all I can to try to make the interface work okay with the new format. The timer is still a little strange with fewest moves if you do weird things with it. Please bear with me as I try to clean it up. If you have any problems with the behavior on fewest moves, or in general, please PM me and I will be happy to try to straighten it out for you. Please consider keeping your on-paper solutions this week for a little while, just to make sure your solutions are properly saved. I will be making daily backups, so if you see that your solution and explanation shows up okay in the results pages, you can probably rest assured it will be saved.

Note that we now require an explanation for each of the three solutions. There is also an overall comment box, which is not required, so you can use that to talk about how you did overall with the mean of 3. Note that this is intended to follow WCA rules - anyone who gets a DNF for the mean of 3 is still ranked according to best single, so it is still useful to do your best on individual solves.

Second, we have added Redi Cube and Master Pyraminx as two new events. Redi Cube uses the Rubiks'kewb scrambling notation, which might not be the most popular notation now, but xyzzy kindly offered his scrambler, and that's what it generates. If anyone knows of a random state scrambler for Redi Cube that uses the other notation, and there is general consensus that it's better (which I'm not currently convinced of), please feel free to let me know. Master Pyraminx uses a notation suggested by one of our members here - "w" is appended to wide moves (moving 3 of the 4 layers), and lowercase means tips.

As I said, please PM me if you see any issues that need addressing, and good luck!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2019)

One note: The second scramble for Master Pyraminx has a sequence "L' Lw' L", which is redundant. I will try to have the scrambler fixed to prevent that by next week, but for this week, I think it's safe to say the scramble is still a perfectly reasonable scramble for competition, so I will not be replacing the scrambles this week.


----------



## EphraYeem (Jan 1, 2019)

3x3 - 16.40, 14.87, 15.27, 17.60, 19.35. ao5 = 16.42

just asking, how the "contest results" points are calculated?


----------



## oneshot (Jan 2, 2019)

3X3: 1:14.87, (52.99 PB), 1:15.14, 1:03.90, (1:36.78) = 1:01.30
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 5:09.77

And can I edit this as I finish more categories, or should I make a new post each time (or wait and put them all in one post)? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2019)

oneshot said:


> And can I edit this as I finish more categories, or should I make a new post each time (or wait and put them all in one post)?


Editing this post as you go is definitely the nicest, easiest way for us to handle.



EphraYeem said:


> just asking, how the "contest results" points are calculated?


Thanks for reminding me. I just updated the scoring info for the two new events:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/weekly-competition-overall-scoring-rules.49416/

It feels like we should increase the participation points for Fewest Moves, but I'm not sure how to change it. Since the participation points have become so much less relevant due to the extra participation, it might make more sense to just consider an overhaul to the whole points system; I'm not sure a small tweak to the Fewest Moves participation points makes much difference.


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 2, 2019)

2x2: 4.57, (5.80), 5.78, (4.27) 5.31 = 5.22
3x3: 12.69, (15.53), 12.21, (10.68), 15.16 = 13.35
3x3 OH: 30.81, 31.44, (32.79), (26.29), 27.16 = 29.80
FMC: 44, 36, 44


Spoiler: Scramble 1 Solution



Scramble: R' U' F D F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' D' U' L B' U2 R D2 R' U' F

Final Solution: B' L' U R' F D U' F U F D' F' D F2 L' F' L F' D' F2 D F D' F2 D R F U F2 U' F' U F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F2

2x2x2 Block: B' L' U R'
2nd Pair: F D U' F U
3rd Pair: F D' F' D F2 L' F' L
4th Pair: F' D' F2 D F D' F2 D
OLL: R F U F2 U' F' U F U' R2
PLL: D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F2

Total Moves: 44





Spoiler: Scramble 2 Solution



Scramble: R' U' F U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 F R2 F2 D R2 F D2 R D R' U' F 

Final Solution: B' U' R U R U' D L' B' L' F L' F' L B' D B L' D L D B' D B D R D' R' F' D2 F D F' D F D

2x2x2 block: B' U' R U R U' 
Finishing Cross: D L' B' L'
Pair 2: F L' F' L
Pair 3: B' D B L' D L
Pair 4: D B' D B D R D' R'
ZBLL: F' D2 F D F' D F D

Total Moves: 36





Spoiler: Scramble 3 Solution



Scramble: R' U' F D F D R F' B' D' B R' B2 R' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' F

Final Solution: D B' R' D' B L U' L' U R' F' D F D2 L' F L' F' D' B' D B R' B' R D2 L' D2 L R F R' L D L' D' L D L' D' R F' R' D

2x2x2 Block: D B' R' D' B L U' L' U R'
Finishing Cross and Pair 2: F' D F D2 L' F L' F' D' B' D B R' B' R}
Pair 3: D' B' D B R' B' R
4th Pair: D2 L' D2 L
OLLCP: R F R' L D L' D' L D L' D' R F' R' D

Total Moves: 44


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jan 2, 2019)

do you have an opinion on the possibility of mirror blocks being added to the speedsolving weekly competitions? Have other people asked for it, and is there a chance of it being added in the future? Thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2019)

BradenTheMagician said:


> do you have an opinion on the possibility of mirror blocks being added to the speedsolving weekly competitions? Have other people asked for it, and is there a chance of it being added in the future? Thanks


For this year's vote, it honestly was not close to enough votes to make it in. There would probably need to be a new groundswell of interest in the puzzle before it would be likely to get added in a future year.

It is far more complicated and confusing to add or remove events in the middle of a year, so I will not entertain event change ideas again until right before 2020.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 2, 2019)

3x3: 13.09, 10.29, 11.38, 17.02, 14.09 = 12.85 ao5
3BLD: DNF(lost memo), DNF(1 edge 3cycle), DNF(exec error)
OH: 24.03, 25.93, 25.53, 31.62, 23.42 = 25.16 ao5
FMC: 44, 36, DNS



Spoiler: Scramble 1 Solution



Fun fact, I do not do Roux, nor do I do FMC, nor am I color-neutral. So enjoy this crazy Frankenstein solve. I'm oddly proud of it XD

Scramble: R' U' F D F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' D' U' L B' U2 R D2 R' U' F

Solution:
B’ M’ U2 R U’
L B’ L2 B L’ B2 L B’ M’ B’ L
M B2 M’
B M’ B2 M
B’ L’ D’ R D’ R’ D2 L
L2 D2 L’ U’ L D2 L’ U L’ B2

Final: B’ L’ R B2 R B’ L D’ L2 D L’ D2 L D’ R L’ F’ L2 R’ D2 L’ R F L’ R U2 L R’ U’ R’ D R’ D’ R2 U’ R2 U’ L’ U R2 U’ L U’ F

Total Moves: 44





Spoiler: Scramble 2 Solution



Fun solve with some lucky beginning I think (and I apparently have never heard of EO). I think this is my first time under forty moves ever.

Scramble: R' U' F U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 F R2 F2 D R2 F D2 R D R' U' F

Solution:

F B’ R F’ B U’ B2 U2 B U’ R U’ B’ U2 B U B’
U’ B’ U’ B U B L’ B’
B D L D’ L’ B’ F L U L’ U’ F’ L

Final: F B’ R F’ B U’ B2 U2 B U’ R U’ B’ U2 B U B’ U’ B’ U’ B U B L’ D L D’ L’ B’ F L U L’ U’ F’ L

Total Moves: 36


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> For this year's vote, it honestly was not close to enough votes to make it in. There would probably need to be a new groundswell of interest in the puzzle before it would be likely to get added in a future year.
> 
> It is far more complicated and confusing to add or remove events in the middle of a year, so I will not entertain event change ideas again until right before 2020.


That’s understandable  thank you for replying so quickly


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 3, 2019)

2x2 - 3.82, 3.71, 3.96, (4.49), (2.94) = 3.83
3x3 - (12.63), 14.47, (15.43), 14.94, 13.42 = 14.28
4x4 - (1:07.89), 1:04.58, 58.67, (58.20), 1:02.50 = 1:01.92
Pyraminx - 2.59, 4.00, 4.91, (4.94), (2.52) = 3.83
Skewb - 4.56, 5.69, (6.87), 4.67, (4.24) = 4.97
Sq1 - 28.19, (25.62), 26.04, (33.34), 29.95 = 28.06
Master Pyraminx - (40.00), 44.22, 45.20, 40.94, (1:00.56) = 43.45


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 3, 2019)

2x2 - 2.80, 2.33, 1.90, 2.53, 3.74 = 2.55 Ao5 Nice


----------



## Clément B. (Jan 4, 2019)

2x2 - 4.78, 4.79, (3.55), (5.95), 4.48 = 4.68
3x3 - 13.29, (15.64), (11.92), 12.51, 14.11 = 13.30
4x4 - 47.39, (52.82), 50.64, 47.40, (42.82) = 48.47
5x5 - (1:50.12), 1:43.15, 1:44.79, 1:48.92, (1:39.07) = 1:45.62
6x6 - 3:32.32, (3:05.91), 3:18.91, 3:26.16, (3:32.85) = 3:25.79
234 Relay - 1:16.66
2345 Relay - 3:06.53
23456 Relay - 6:21.14
3x3 OH - (19.74), 21.99, 22.90, 19.87, (23.83) = 21.58
Square 1 - 21.26, (28.44), 23.85, 25.65, (18.04) = 23.58
Megaminx - (1:42.08), 1:34.65, 1:33.07, (1:19.93), 1:38.38 = 1:35.36
2BLD : 44.46, 43.19, 47.90 = 45.18
3BLD : DNF, 2:26.12, 2:03.94 = DNF
4BMD : DNF, DNF, 24:01.26 = DNF -- First ever sucess  Went super safe on memo so possibly a sub 20 next week
FMC ; 48, 46, 49



Spoiler: First solve solution



Scramble : R' U' F D F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' D' U' L B' U2 R D2 R' U' F

x2 F' L' D R' // 2x2 Bloc
y2 U' R F R U' R' F R2 U' R2 // 2nd F2L
U2 R U L' U' L // 3rd F2L
U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th F2L
Bw U2 B' U' B U' Bw' // OLL
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R // PLL

Final solution : x2 y2 B' R' D L U' R F R U' R F R2 U' R2 U2 R U L' U L U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R Bw U2 B' U' B U' Bw' R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R
48 moves





Spoiler: Second solve solution



Scramble : R' U' F U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 F R2 F2 D R2 F D2 R D R' U' F

x2 F D' U' R' F R2 // Cross
U B U' B' // 1st F2L
U2 B' U B // 2nd F2L
U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F // 3rd F2L
U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th F2L
F U F' U F' U' F' D F' U' F D F U2 F U2 // ZBLL

Final solution : x2 F D' U' R' F R2 U B U B' U2 B' U B U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U' R U R' U' R U R' F U F' U F' U' F' D F' U' F D' F U2 F U2
46 moves





Spoiler: Third solve solution



Scramble : R' U' F D F D R F' B' D' B R' B2 R' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' F

U2 R F R B L // Cross
U' F U F' R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st and 2nd F2L
U L U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U2 // 3rd F2L
F U' F' U R U R' // 4th F2L + OLL Skip
B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 U2 // PLL

Final solution : U2 R F R B L U' F U F' R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U L U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U2 F U' F' U R U R' B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 U2
49 moves


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 4, 2019)

Clément B. said:


> How do you create a spoiler thing ? I want to justify my FMC but I don't know how to hide it ..


First press "Edit" on your post, then on the tool bar above where you added your times, on the 8th option from the right there is a scroll down button that says "Insert" and from there you will see the "Spoiler" option. Click on that and you will then give it a name (as in "FMC Explanation, or whatever), and after that enter your comments in the spoiler, click save.


----------



## Clément B. (Jan 4, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> First press "Edit" on your post, then on the tool bar above where you added your times, on the 8th option from the right there is a scroll down button that says "Insert" and from there you will see the "Spoiler" option. Click on that and you will then give it a name (as in "FMC Explanation, or whatever), and after that enter your comments in the spoiler, click save.


Thanks !


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 4, 2019)

2x2: 9.75, 7.84, (13.46), 9.99, (6.76) = 9.19
3x3: (36.83), 31.74, 36.69, 29.57, (28.54) = 32.66
3x3 OH: (47.18), (40.96), 45.83, 42.67, 44.49 = 44.33
4x4: (1:47.61), 1:49.71, 2:11.84, (2:13.43), 1:54.40 = 1:58.65
5x5: (3:55.61), 3:58.40, 3:57.61, 4:03.73, (4:38.46) = 3:59.91
Clock: 20.97, (20.43), (25.35), 22.14, 24.46 = 22.52
Skewb: 19.41, (10.73), 27.10, (27.60), 14.50 = 20:33
Pyraminx: 13.59, 13.58, 13.70, (17.26), (13.43) = 13:63
2+3+4 Relay: 2:44.80
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:28.94


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' D' U' L B' U2 R D2 R' U' F


Spoiler



(L' R' F' U2) //222
(D L' D' F2) //223
L D' L' D2 //F2L-1
L' D L D' L' D L2 D' L //3C (21)

sk: L D' L' D2 L' D L D' L' D L2 D' L F2 D L D' U2 F R L ^
^ R' B' R F2 R' B R F2

solution: L D' L' D2 L' D L D' L' D L2 D' L F2 D L D' U2 F L B' R F2 R' B R F2 (27)

Also had
(L' R' F' U2) //222
(D L' D' F2) //223
(L' D2) //3E5C (10)

sk: D2 L ^ F2 D L D' U2 F R L
^ L R D' L' D R' //5C (15)

Optimal was 26 with a 4 cancel on first insertion, which I somehow missed.



*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 F R2 F2 D R2 F D2 R D R' U' F


Spoiler



DNF

A few good starts that didn't really go anywhere.

(R' U2 L2 F U' F) F2 //223
(B' R' B R) //F2L-1-corner
(L' D' L) //F2L-corner
(L B R' B R B2 L') //5C (20)

Ran out of time due to some mistakes and stickers falling off



*3. *R' U' F D F D R F' B' D' B R' B2 R' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' F 


Spoiler



DNF again

R D R' D' B R B2 R2 //222
D' L2 B D2 B //3E4C (13)

sk: R D R' D' B R B2 R2 D' L2 B D2 ^ B
^ L F' D F D' L' //5C (19)

Then ran out of time


----------



## SM cubing (Jan 5, 2019)

15.978

13.23

19.27

16.80

17.02

3x3 btw


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 6, 2019)

3x3 - 13.95 , (13.59) , 17.53 , 15.11 , (20.90)
3x3 Ao5 - 15.53

3x3OH - (36.35) , 34.36 , (26.73) , 30.87 , 27.45
3x3OH Ao5 - 30.89

3x3 Blindfolded - DNF , DNF , 4:03.62
3x3 Blindfolded Result - 4:03.62

3x3 Match the Scramble - (1:16.85) . 1:23.41 , 1:23.12 , 2:08.62 , (DNF)
3x3 Match the Scramble Ao5 - 1:38.38


----------



## revAldoabedram (Jan 7, 2019)

3x3x3:
1. 16.74
2. 13.93
3. 15.11
4. 11.24
5. 22.77

Average of 5: 15.26
Best: 11.24

3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. 1:18.08
2. 1:04.88
3. DNF

Mean of 3: DNF
Best of 3: 1:04.88

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
2/2 in 5:05.16

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 35.32
2. 33.93
3. 34.85
4. 31.39
5. 24.08

Average of 5: 33.39
Best: 24.08

3x3x3 With Feet:
1. 2:17.28
2. 2:06.82
3. 2:02.02
4. 2:35.65
5. 1:46.03

Average of 5: 2:08.71
Best: 1:46.03


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2019)

Results for week 1, *262* competitors. Congratulations to lejitcuber, cuberkid10 and jaysammey777!


*2x2x2*(202)

 1.66 NicoCuber1
 1.66 Teeboo
 1.69 Khairur Rachim
 1.94 Kered
 2.00 Elvin Thorsen
 2.01 Varun Mohanraj
 2.05 David ep
 2.12 ExultantCarn
 2.28 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.42 Zac04attack
 2.45 asacuber
 2.49 Legomanz
 2.50 lejitcuber
 2.52 turtwig
 2.54 JackPfeifer
 2.55 boby_okta
 2.55 Duncan Bannon
 2.75 JakubDrobny
 2.81 Parke187
 2.82 JustinTimeCuber
 2.83 AidanNoogie
 2.84 cuberkid10
 2.92 oskarinn
 2.92 Helmer Ewert
 2.96 jaysammey777
 2.97 G2013
 3.01 M1n1turtl3
 3.02 [email protected]
 3.05 TheDubDubJr
 3.06 aaron paskow
 3.21 Kylegadj
 3.22 PugCuber
 3.24 оддодоододдо
 3.25 MrKuba600
 3.25 mihnea3000
 3.25 [email protected]
 3.26 jancsi02
 3.27 Awesomesaucer
 3.35 Kerry_Creech
 3.36 Marcus Siu
 3.42 thecubingwizard
 3.48 Angry_Mob
 3.48 Torch
 3.49 Zeke Mackay
 3.51 YouCubing
 3.55 Erik
 3.57 JMHCubed
 3.58 Luke Garrett
 3.59 tJardigradHe
 3.61 PokeCubes
 3.62 Jscuber
 3.62 CubingwithChris
 3.63 ichcubegern
 3.65 SimonK
 3.67 Henry David
 3.74 Sixstringcal
 3.76 JoXCuber
 3.76 leudcfa
 3.82 Marco21
 3.83 cubeshepherd
 3.83 Toothcraver55
 3.84 camcuber
 3.86 HawaiiLife745
 3.87 Michael DeLaRosa
 3.88 Neb
 3.90 The Cubinator
 3.94 Zach Clark
 3.95 AdrianCubing
 3.96 EdubCubes
 4.00 YoniStrass
 4.11 Cheng
 4.17 Ontricus
 4.18 NathanaelCubes
 4.19 MCuber
 4.20 TipsterTrickster
 4.20 [email protected]
 4.23 2017LAMB06
 4.23 qwer13
 4.26 DGCubes
 4.30 Coneman
 4.32 BradenTheMagician
 4.35 trav1
 4.36 AlwinR
 4.40 typeman5
 4.41 Daniel Johnson
 4.42 begiuli65
 4.46 Shadowjockey
 4.47 Christian Foyle
 4.53 Color Cuber
 4.54 Turkey vld
 4.56 MartinN13
 4.57 RileyN23
 4.68 Clément B.
 4.69 Fred Lang
 4.69 Manatee 10235
 4.69 ARandomCuber
 4.71 dycocubix
 4.73 mvpcuber47
 4.76 NoProblemCubing
 4.81 DesertWolf
 4.81 colegemuth
 4.86 Antto Pitkänen
 4.94 MattP98
 4.95 Islam Kitiev
 4.97 FishTalons
 4.99 Schmizee
 5.01 Mark Boyanowski
 5.02 abunickabhi
 5.04 The Blockhead
 5.05 rubik2005
 5.09 buzzteam4
 5.09 Nazib
 5.13 2018JAIN01
 5.14 Natanael
 5.16 Chris Van Der Brink
 5.19 [email protected]
 5.22 Juicejam
 5.24 BiscutDNF
 5.27 Matt Hudon
 5.31 Dylan Swarts
 5.32 Cooki348
 5.35 fun at the joy
 5.39 Bogdan
 5.42 Nard Cubes
 5.45 GC1998
 5.46 TheNoobCuber
 5.46 Ordway Persyn
 5.50 julio974
 5.55 whatshisbucket
 5.56 VJW
 5.58 Brayden Adams
 5.59 Keenan Johnson
 5.64 oliviervlcube
 5.67 Puggins1
 5.68 CraZZ CFOP
 5.69 Coinman_
 5.79 nms777
 5.81 minnow
 5.83 miasponseller
 5.84 hoebi09
 5.84 topppits
 5.94 dean_clockisthebestevent
 5.96 vilkkuti25
 6.02 MrLunarWolf
 6.04 Ernest Fowler
 6.05 swankfukinc
 6.10 V.Kochergin
 6.14 m24816
 6.16 JJ2MC
 6.19 brad711
 6.22 Sub1Hour
 6.30 Axel Lönnstedt
 6.32 RifleCat
 6.34 Aadil- ali
 6.46 Ianwubby
 6.52 Burnsy101
 6.57 Keroma12
 6.60 Caleb/spooderskewb
 6.63 Lewis
 6.63 Glomnipotent
 6.73 JL Cubing
 6.89 Jan
 6.92 20luky3
 6.96 SpartanSailor
 7.00 13janderson
 7.09 TheCubingAddict980
 7.19 BleachedTurtle
 7.23 Bubbagrub
 7.26 VTCubers
 7.43 CubicOreo
 7.54 Guilhermehrc
 7.64 JC Cuber
 7.65 dschieses
 7.69 yovliporat
 7.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.78 SuperCheese
 8.05 Schmidt
 8.17 audiophile121
 8.18 xyzzy
 8.45 UnknownCanvas
 8.48 rodriguize
 8.70 Petri Krzywacki
 8.75 Jozo_Berk
 8.78 Jmuncuber
 8.84 Mike Hughey
 9.07 ABadRubiksSolver
 9.19 freshcuber.de
 9.19 JJonesUK
 9.70 goidlon
 9.94 Foreright
 9.98 [email protected]
 10.08 Letmeinpls
 10.96 Theo Leinad
 11.00 PingPongCuber
 11.69 Bart Van Eynde
 11.73 [email protected]
 11.97 keebruce
 12.50 CRNils
 12.50 Jacck
 16.02 MatsBergsten
 18.43 arbivara
 24.90 Sorizzz
*3x3x3*(234)

 7.06 Tommy Kiprillis
 7.21 Khairur Rachim
 7.22 Luke Garrett
 7.32 Varun Mohanraj
 7.45 M1n1turtl3
 7.47 lejitcuber
 7.61 Kered
 7.94 NicoCuber1
 8.13 Jscuber
 8.48 Erik
 8.52 cuberkid10
 8.67 Ethan Horspool
 8.69 Henry David
 8.82 jancsi02
 8.89 Elvin Thorsen
 8.91 David ep
 8.95 Lucas.D
 8.95 jason3141
 8.99 mihnea3000
 9.07 RileyN23
 9.09 OriginalUsername
 9.10 asacuber
 9.12 turtwig
 9.15 jaysammey777
 9.23 The Cubinator
 9.30 camcuber
 9.33 AlwinR
 9.37 G2013
 9.38 thecubingwizard
 9.43 Zach Clark
 9.43 Cheng
 9.54 CubingwithChris
 9.55 FastCubeMaster
 9.71 dycocubix
 9.77 Kylegadj
 9.82 Helmer Ewert
 9.85 ichcubegern
 9.88 Manatee 10235
 9.99 TheDubDubJr
 10.00 AidanNoogie
 10.06 [email protected]
 10.10 YouCubing
 10.12 JustinTimeCuber
 10.15 YoniStrass
 10.30 Pixaler
 10.30 ExultantCarn
 10.32 DGCubes
 10.37 Marco21
 10.42 SimonK
 10.47 Zeke Mackay
 10.59 PokeCubes
 10.59 Marcus Siu
 10.61 Ontricus
 10.62 BradenTheMagician
 10.64 Teeboo
 10.65 JakubDrobny
 10.70 aaron paskow
 10.70 HawaiiLife745
 10.72 Nikhil George
 10.74 2017LAMB06
 10.84 Christian Foyle
 10.86 tJardigradHe
 10.91 Zac04attack
 10.91 DhruvA
 10.94 AlanenSebastian
 10.95 miasponseller
 10.96 Andrew_Rizo
 11.07 MCuber
 11.07 Daniel Johnson
 11.12 Toothcraver55
 11.12 Islam Kitiev
 11.21 Glomnipotent
 11.25 [email protected]
 11.47 PugCuber
 11.51 yjko
 11.53 obelisk477
 11.61 MrKuba600
 11.65 mvpcuber47
 11.86 JoXCuber
 11.86 Nam Dank the Tank
 11.87 CubicOreo
 11.92 оддодоододдо
 12.00 Shadowjockey
 12.08 boby_okta
 12.12 TipsterTrickster
 12.12 ARandomCuber
 12.16 leudcfa
 12.20 Mark Boyanowski
 12.27 oskarinn
 12.28 MattP98
 12.28 BiscutDNF
 12.34 giorgi
 12.34 Keenan Johnson
 12.49 Michael DeLaRosa
 12.54 NathanaelCubes
 12.67 Kerry_Creech
 12.68 begiuli65
 12.73 Color Cuber
 12.85 joshsailscga
 12.90 Ordway Persyn
 12.93 Burnsy101
 12.96 Neb
 12.97 typeman5
 12.97 abunickabhi
 13.00 AdrianCubing
 13.12 GenTheThief
 13.30 Clément B.
 13.33 [email protected]
 13.33 2018JAIN01
 13.35 Juicejam
 13.37 NoProblemCubing
 13.41 MartinN13
 13.63 Legomanz
 14.02 RifleCat
 14.04 Dylan Swarts
 14.06 frosty_cuber
 14.07 EdubCubes
 14.09 FishTalons
 14.28 cubeshepherd
 14.28 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.28 Coinman_
 14.35 ican97
 14.48 Ianwubby
 14.49 Harkaran
 14.63 m24816
 14.78 Guilhermehrc
 14.84 xyzzy
 14.86 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.89 OJ Cubing
 14.94 Bogdan
 14.96 buzzteam4
 15.07 Puggins1
 15.09 Cooki348
 15.11 L1me
 15.12 VJW
 15.13 whatshisbucket
 15.14 Awesomesaucer
 15.21 Aerospry
 15.22 Nazib
 15.23 fun at the joy
 15.26 revAldoabedram
 15.26 20luky3
 15.53 MathNoobz
 15.61 [email protected]
 15.61 trav1
 15.78 Letmeinpls
 15.79 Ernest Fowler
 15.81 dean_clockisthebestevent
 15.86 swankfukinc
 15.88 hoebi09
 15.98 colegemuth
 16.11 JMHCubed
 16.12 brad711
 16.19 The Blockhead
 16.42 EphraYeem
 16.43 TheNoobCuber
 16.46 Alpha cuber
 16.60 SM cubing
 16.70 yovliporat
 16.72 Fred Lang
 16.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.80 Turkey vld
 16.81 Bonkashi
 16.85 Antto Pitkänen
 16.99 Jan
 17.00 qwer13
 17.20 Natanael
 17.21 Schmizee
 17.25 Coneman
 17.27 JJonesUK
 17.34 cubingboy226
 17.39 V.Kochergin
 17.54 topppits
 17.74 Matt Hudon
 17.79 nms777
 18.01 filipemtx
 18.13 julio974
 18.21 DesertWolf
 18.36 Nard Cubes
 18.48 Jmuncuber
 18.56 JJ2MC
 18.71 oliviervlcube
 18.86 Caleb/spooderskewb
 18.93 TheCubingAddict980
 18.96 Aadil- ali
 19.02 audiophile121
 19.38 JL Cubing
 19.44 kilwap147
 19.75 Mike Hughey
 19.92 JC Cuber
 20.36 CraZZ CFOP
 21.12 SpartanSailor
 21.15 SuperCheese
 21.17 dnguyen2204
 21.39 MrLunarWolf
 21.76 Petri Krzywacki
 22.85 rubik2005
 23.26 [email protected]
 23.31 Lewis
 23.60 Parke187
 23.69 Theo Leinad
 24.12 13janderson
 24.19 One Wheel
 24.30 HighQualityCollection
 24.38 Jozo_Berk
 24.82 minnow
 25.14 UnknownCanvas
 25.35 cubesrawesome
 25.48 RyuKagamine
 26.10 Brayden Adams
 26.63 rodriguize
 26.65 Bubbagrub
 26.68 VTCubers
 27.21 BleachedTurtle
 28.85 PingPongCuber
 29.53 Schmidt
 30.67 arbivara
 30.92 dschieses
 31.67 keebruce
 32.06 Jacck
 32.61 Bart Van Eynde
 32.67 freshcuber.de
 33.94 Foreright
 34.80 MatsBergsten
 35.05 ABadRubiksSolver
 35.77 King.cubing
 40.80 goidlon
 43.49 CRNils
 53.40 [email protected]
 1:01.24 WhiteShadow747
 1:11.30 oneshot
 1:20.25 Sorizzz
 1:36.43 MalaclypseTY
 DNF Thecubingboy226
*4x4x4*(159)

 29.67 cuberkid10
 31.88 lejitcuber
 32.46 Tommy Kiprillis
 32.48 jancsi02
 32.95 Lucas.D
 33.09 Ethan Horspool
 33.69 Henry David
 34.52 Khairur Rachim
 34.74 Erik
 35.47 Kered
 36.02 thecubingwizard
 36.68 NicoCuber1
 38.94 Marco21
 39.35 AlwinR
 39.48 jaysammey777
 40.23 Jscuber
 40.24 ichcubegern
 40.37 MrKuba600
 40.55 tJardigradHe
 40.73 Nikhil George
 41.52 turtwig
 41.95 The Cubinator
 42.05 RileyN23
 42.40 Shadowjockey
 42.54 Helmer Ewert
 42.74 Manatee 10235
 42.87 AidanNoogie
 42.93 Cheng
 43.33 DGCubes
 43.60 HawaiiLife745
 44.17 asacuber
 44.36 PokeCubes
 44.43 AlanenSebastian
 44.65 Marcus Siu
 45.06 G2013
 45.28 Christian Foyle
 45.43 Luke Garrett
 45.79 Zach Clark
 46.20 SimonK
 46.31 Zeke Mackay
 46.31 M1n1turtl3
 46.37 dycocubix
 46.39 MCuber
 46.53 2017LAMB06
 46.55 sigalig
 47.06 T1_M0
 47.42 yjko
 47.71 CubicOreo
 47.85 abunickabhi
 47.90 Keenan Johnson
 47.91 Michael DeLaRosa
 48.14 leudcfa
 48.48 Clément B.
 48.51 Neb
 48.79 BradenTheMagician
 49.41 YoniStrass
 49.55 Kerry_Creech
 49.59 Mark Boyanowski
 50.34 colegemuth
 50.41 Ontricus
 50.42 Coinman_
 50.81 Glomnipotent
 50.89 TipsterTrickster
 51.11 Elvin Thorsen
 51.22 xyzzy
 51.58 Kylegadj
 51.71 AdrianCubing
 51.91 [email protected]
 52.11 Ordway Persyn
 52.44 L1me
 52.48 Keroma12
 52.64 Dylan Swarts
 52.86 mrjames113083
 52.91 trav1
 53.96 YouCubing
 54.63 mvpcuber47
 54.65 begiuli65
 54.78 ARandomCuber
 55.13 Toothcraver55
 55.29 ExultantCarn
 55.39 Turkey vld
 55.39 MattP98
 55.40 aaron paskow
 56.20 The Blockhead
 56.38 20luky3
 56.86 Fred Lang
 58.08 miasponseller
 58.13 JustinTimeCuber
 58.28 EdubCubes
 58.60 BiscutDNF
 58.79 Matt Hudon
 59.11 Burnsy101
 59.92 Coneman
 1:00.43 m24816
 1:00.63 swankfukinc
 1:01.80 brad711
 1:01.92 cubeshepherd
 1:02.02 NathanaelCubes
 1:03.01 Islam Kitiev
 1:03.61 DesertWolf
 1:03.62 Cooki348
 1:04.35 fun at the joy
 1:05.35 JJonesUK
 1:06.53 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:07.16 NoProblemCubing
 1:07.22 Guilhermehrc
 1:08.66 SpartanSailor
 1:08.74 topppits
 1:09.05 Antto Pitkänen
 1:09.49 audiophile121
 1:09.80 oliviervlcube
 1:09.91 PugCuber
 1:11.82 [email protected]
 1:11.98 UnknownCanvas
 1:13.34 JMHCubed
 1:13.66 V.Kochergin
 1:15.22 Bogdan
 1:16.23 kilwap147
 1:17.25 Jan
 1:17.40 whatshisbucket
 1:17.58 Natanael
 1:18.33 qwer13
 1:19.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:21.82 JL Cubing
 1:21.85 Mike Hughey
 1:22.03 Petri Krzywacki
 1:22.26 julio974
 1:24.45 nms777
 1:24.73 TheNoobCuber
 1:25.81 [email protected]
 1:25.97 FishTalons
 1:26.32 MrLunarWolf
 1:26.64 dnguyen2204
 1:27.59 Lewis
 1:29.04 yovliporat
 1:31.41 Ernest Fowler
 1:33.13 One Wheel
 1:40.13 Schmizee
 1:40.79 Jmuncuber
 1:42.18 hoebi09
 1:45.56 PingPongCuber
 1:46.43 SuperCheese
 1:47.83 dschieses
 1:48.49 [email protected]
 1:52.11 rodriguize
 1:57.10 Letmeinpls
 1:58.65 Jozo_Berk
 1:58.65 freshcuber.de
 1:58.67 Jacck
 2:01.45 Nard Cubes
 2:09.23 MatsBergsten
 2:10.68 13janderson
 2:16.77 Foreright
 2:37.13 Bart Van Eynde
 3:01.41 ABadRubiksSolver
 3:33.62 keebruce
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF WhiteShadow747
*5x5x5*(108)

 53.60 lejitcuber
 1:02.08 Erik
 1:02.72 cuberkid10
 1:03.51 Henry David
 1:05.90 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:06.14 Marco21
 1:07.07 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.68 Khairur Rachim
 1:09.65 thecubingwizard
 1:11.79 AlwinR
 1:13.83 Jscuber
 1:15.34 ichcubegern
 1:16.51 Shadowjockey
 1:18.35 jaysammey777
 1:18.65 DGCubes
 1:19.79 PokeCubes
 1:20.71 turtwig
 1:21.17 RileyN23
 1:21.45 sigalig
 1:22.20 Nikhil George
 1:22.59 dycocubix
 1:23.64 tJardigradHe
 1:23.92 Mark Boyanowski
 1:24.03 HawaiiLife745
 1:25.49 MrKuba600
 1:25.61 Manatee 10235
 1:26.50 Helmer Ewert
 1:27.66 MCuber
 1:28.65 CubicOreo
 1:29.44 Cheng
 1:31.84 G2013
 1:32.22 Christian Foyle
 1:32.45 L1me
 1:33.06 abunickabhi
 1:33.12 BradenTheMagician
 1:35.16 SimonK
 1:35.49 YouCubing
 1:36.19 YoniStrass
 1:36.60 xyzzy
 1:36.78 colegemuth
 1:37.03 yjko
 1:39.83 mrjames113083
 1:39.87 begiuli65
 1:40.09 trav1
 1:40.46 mvpcuber47
 1:41.46 MattP98
 1:41.57 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:42.28 Neb
 1:42.59 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.71 Dylan Swarts
 1:43.33 EdubCubes
 1:45.01 VJW
 1:45.30 Glomnipotent
 1:45.62 Clément B.
 1:45.75 aaron paskow
 1:46.41 T1_M0
 1:46.55 ARandomCuber
 1:48.13 Kerry_Creech
 1:48.42 The Blockhead
 1:48.92 m24816
 1:51.62 elimescube
 1:54.46 Kylegadj
 1:54.80 Coinman_
 1:55.22 swankfukinc
 1:55.85 brad711
 1:56.34 Turkey vld
 1:56.46 [email protected]
 1:56.82 NathanaelCubes
 2:00.20 Ontricus
 2:00.43 Coneman
 2:00.92 NoProblemCubing
 2:01.19 M1n1turtl3
 2:02.55 Natanael
 2:08.04 Fred Lang
 2:09.37 Matt Hudon
 2:10.32 Luke Garrett
 2:10.89 Bogdan
 2:12.68 DesertWolf
 2:12.77 topppits
 2:13.46 audiophile121
 2:21.25 whatshisbucket
 2:22.33 qwer13
 2:22.66 Antto Pitkänen
 2:23.35 fun at the joy
 2:25.51 BiscutDNF
 2:30.11 Lewis
 2:31.89 UnknownCanvas
 2:33.03 Mike Hughey
 2:35.82 SpartanSailor
 2:40.57 yovliporat
 2:42.95 nms777
 2:44.09 FishTalons
 2:44.75 Jmuncuber
 2:47.02 RyuKagamine
 2:47.27 JJonesUK
 2:49.44 [email protected]
 2:50.48 One Wheel
 2:56.21 Petri Krzywacki
 3:05.78 MrLunarWolf
 3:19.70 Ernest Fowler
 3:25.38 dschieses
 3:48.37 V.Kochergin
 3:57.31 MatsBergsten
 3:59.91 freshcuber.de
 4:40.28 Foreright
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF cubesrawesome
*6x6x6*(63)

 1:47.49 lejitcuber
 1:57.72 Marco21
 2:05.25 cuberkid10
 2:09.77 Shadowjockey
 2:09.80 Jscuber
 2:10.33 AlwinR
 2:11.53 Erik
 2:12.57 ichcubegern
 2:14.82 Henry David
 2:34.57 xyzzy
 2:34.62 HawaiiLife745
 2:37.17 Mark Boyanowski
 2:38.14 tJardigradHe
 2:39.34 Keroma12
 2:40.46 Helmer Ewert
 2:46.21 OriginalUsername
 2:48.16 abunickabhi
 2:50.04 colegemuth
 2:50.23 PokeCubes
 2:50.70 DGCubes
 2:51.40 MrKuba600
 2:53.78 CubicOreo
 2:56.12 YouCubing
 3:05.94 Neb
 3:10.76 mvpcuber47
 3:14.09 Ordway Persyn
 3:16.34 begiuli65
 3:16.98 RileyN23
 3:23.09 Keenan Johnson
 3:23.94 dycocubix
 3:25.80 Clément B.
 3:25.87 Dylan Swarts
 3:28.37 Coinman_
 3:30.80 The Blockhead
 3:31.14 Coneman
 3:34.70 Cheng
 3:35.34 ARandomCuber
 3:39.39 RifleCat
 3:41.06 swankfukinc
 3:54.41 Matt Hudon
 4:01.00 NoProblemCubing
 4:02.32 Kerry_Creech
 4:07.27 [email protected]
 4:07.33 T1_M0
 4:10.07 Fred Lang
 4:22.82 m24816
 4:24.15 brad711
 4:31.54 DesertWolf
 4:33.18 One Wheel
 4:34.68 Manatee 10235
 4:35.91 EdubCubes
 4:40.58 Mike Hughey
 5:05.47 UnknownCanvas
 5:13.12 qwer13
 5:25.21 Lewis
 5:28.72 SpartanSailor
 5:42.71 Antto Pitkänen
 5:43.17 Petri Krzywacki
 5:48.31 Jmuncuber
 6:04.90 nms777
 7:11.42 [email protected]
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF turtwig
*7x7x7*(45)

 2:31.52 lejitcuber
 2:46.09 Marco21
 2:56.03 ichcubegern
 3:09.10 Henry David
 3:15.73 Shadowjockey
 3:22.61 Jscuber
 3:35.54 cuberkid10
 3:43.12 cuber3141592
 3:43.85 Erik
 3:47.96 Keroma12
 3:54.51 TipsterTrickster
 3:56.87 colegemuth
 3:58.02 MrKuba600
 4:02.15 PokeCubes
 4:17.57 xyzzy
 4:35.48 tJardigradHe
 4:40.20 MattP98
 4:47.33 abunickabhi
 4:48.21 The Blockhead
 4:52.76 YouCubing
 5:02.62 Ordway Persyn
 5:05.06 swankfukinc
 5:18.50 Coinman_
 5:33.68 Dylan Swarts
 6:15.66 brad711
 6:30.43 Kerry_Creech
 6:31.94 EdubCubes
 6:35.01 Matt Hudon
 6:37.65 m24816
 6:53.34 Fred Lang
 7:01.23 Sub1Hour
 7:02.64 One Wheel
 7:16.19 Mike Hughey
 7:24.85 DesertWolf
 7:32.35 Cheng
 8:32.10 Jmuncuber
 9:22.17 SpartanSailor
 9:41.21 nms777
 10:06.14 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF SimonK
 DNF Burnsy101
 DNF Antto Pitkänen
 DNF Kylegadj
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(78)

 3.44 boby_okta
 4.04 Kered
 4.31 asacuber
 4.84 TheDubDubJr
 4.86 Khairur Rachim
 5.34 NicoCuber1
 5.56 Teeboo
 5.97 JakubDrobny
 6.41 ExultantCarn
 6.47 lejitcuber
 6.88 Elvin Thorsen
 7.16 turtwig
 7.57 Andrew_Rizo
 10.50 DesertWolf
 11.12 [email protected]
 11.43 NathanaelCubes
 11.44 2017LAMB06
 11.60 SimonK
 12.57 G2013
 13.20 yjko
 14.45 оддодоододдо
 14.60 abunickabhi
 14.81 The Cubinator
 16.51 PokeCubes
 16.95 YouCubing
 17.30 Luke Garrett
 17.63 aaron paskow
 17.68 CubicOreo
 17.87 MartinN13
 19.22 dycocubix
 19.67 ichcubegern
 20.18 [email protected]
 21.03 PugCuber
 21.25 jaysammey777
 22.18 YoniStrass
 23.73 EdubCubes
 24.77 Mike Hughey
 26.02 NoProblemCubing
 26.88 Ontricus
 28.34 cuberkid10
 30.40 xyzzy
 30.97 MatsBergsten
 31.03 [email protected]
 32.93 Glomnipotent
 32.95 yovliporat
 33.82 Erik
 34.19 nms777
 34.27 JMHCubed
 35.37 Dylan Swarts
 37.74 FishTalons
 38.86 MCuber
 40.59 whatshisbucket
 43.19 Clément B.
 44.46 mihnea3000
 46.50 Jacck
 47.42 m24816
 49.98 BiscutDNF
 49.99 Jmuncuber
 52.68 Bogdan
 56.80 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:00.20 colegemuth
 1:07.28 RifleCat
 1:13.45 Jozo_Berk
 1:13.85 RileyN23
 1:19.22 The Blockhead
 1:38.79 arbivara
 2:05.15 Coinman_
 2:07.52 brad711
 3:58.53 Coneman
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF Kerry_Creech
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Cheng
 DNF ABadRubiksSolver
 DNF Caleb/spooderskewb
 DNF Sub1Hour
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(65)

 19.57 G2013
 23.64 sigalig
 24.26 Andrew_Rizo
 29.83 abunickabhi
 34.59 Nikhil George
 34.89 T1_M0
 37.71 ican97
 40.17 yjko
 41.41 Keenan Johnson
 53.84 jaysammey777
 55.82 Henry David
 1:00.40 boby_okta
 1:02.28 YoniStrass
 1:02.87 Brendan Bakker
 1:04.88 revAldoabedram
 1:05.10 Khairur Rachim
 1:05.26 OJ Cubing
 1:05.94 YouCubing
 1:07.46 David ep
 1:19.19 Mike Hughey
 1:21.21 lejitcuber
 1:21.48 MatsBergsten
 1:26.40 Nam Dank the Tank
 1:28.62 NicoCuber1
 1:30.98 [email protected]
 1:37.50 Erik
 1:37.90 SimonK
 1:40.68 Ontricus
 1:44.25 topppits
 1:44.91 BradenTheMagician
 1:51.78 BiscutDNF
 2:03.94 Clément B.
 2:06.76 CubicOreo
 2:11.93 FishTalons
 2:20.33 m24816
 2:24.07 Kerry_Creech
 2:28.51 yovliporat
 2:37.53 Cheng
 2:41.61 DesertWolf
 2:58.19 brad711
 3:08.08 Jacck
 3:11.24 xyzzy
 3:11.45 Ordway Persyn
 3:18.30 Bogdan
 3:29.58 The Blockhead
 3:36.78 Dylan Swarts
 3:39.72 whatshisbucket
 3:51.10 dschieses
 3:51.43 Jmuncuber
 4:03.62 MathNoobz
 4:12.18 nms777
 4:42.77 MCuber
 4:52.43 L1me
 5:09.77 oneshot
 10:44.57 arbivara
 10:58.88 JMHCubed
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF PokeCubes
 DNF RifleCat
 DNF cubingboy226
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF joshsailscga
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)

 2:42.41 T1_M0
 5:03.06 jaysammey777
 5:56.01 OJ Cubing
 6:34.45 MatsBergsten
 6:40.70 Mike Hughey
 8:40.29 Jacck
 8:41.98 Henry David
 9:31.53 David ep
 19:06.00 Dylan Swarts
 22:31.43 PokeCubes
 24:01.26 Clément B.
 DNF DesertWolf
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF brad711
 DNF sigalig
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF abunickabhi
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)

 3:43.99 sigalig
 9:23.79 abunickabhi
 11:05.90 Mike Hughey
 11:59.13 OJ Cubing
 13:03.17 MatsBergsten
 13:32.45 nevinscph
 16:55.77 Jacck
 23:43.35 Henry David
 28:51.14 [email protected]
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF PokeCubes
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)

 26:20.61 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF nevinscph
 DNF abunickabhi
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(21)

 13/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 8/8 39:23 MatsBergsten
 5/7 41:36 DesertWolf
 4/5 50:43 Henry David
 2/2 5:05 revAldoabedram
 2/2 6:19 Nam Dank the Tank
 2/2 7:19 NathanaelCubes
 2/2 10:21 m24816
 2/3 24:00 brad711
 0/2 23:21 EdubCubes
 0/2 12:24 Alpha cuber
 1/2 1:39 abunickabhi
 1/2 6:52 FishTalons
 1/2 7:43 BiscutDNF
 2/9 52:04 [email protected]
 1/5 21:29 BradenTheMagician
 1/2 11:52 PokeCubes
 1/3 15:47 yovliporat
 0/2 16:41 RifleCat
 0/2 11:45 Dylan Swarts
 2/9 58:27 Jacck
*3x3x3 one-handed*(163)

 12.27 Khairur Rachim
 12.59 NicoCuber1
 12.71 Elo13
 12.90 Tommy Kiprillis
 13.51 Kered
 13.98 Jscuber
 14.91 jancsi02
 15.04 Luke Garrett
 15.71 turtwig
 15.73 Henry David
 15.85 Kylegadj
 15.94 Nikhil George
 15.96 lejitcuber
 16.03 Pixaler
 16.03 2017LAMB06
 16.15 asacuber
 16.17 M1n1turtl3
 16.44 GenTheThief
 16.60 Erik
 16.70 AlwinR
 16.88 cuberkid10
 16.99 thecubingwizard
 17.02 jaysammey777
 17.03 mihnea3000
 17.14 PokeCubes
 17.34 Helmer Ewert
 17.37 OriginalUsername
 17.88 Marco21
 18.05 oskarinn
 18.14 ichcubegern
 18.17 Marcus Siu
 18.53 Varun Mohanraj
 18.62 SimonK
 18.80 tJardigradHe
 18.83 YoniStrass
 19.07 dycocubix
 19.28 MrKuba600
 19.34 Daniel Johnson
 19.36 HawaiiLife745
 19.55 CubicOreo
 19.58 jason3141
 19.65 ARandomCuber
 19.73 Zeke Mackay
 19.88 Christian Foyle
 20.09 typeman5
 20.11 JakubDrobny
 20.22 DGCubes
 20.44 MCuber
 20.62 DhruvA
 20.78 camcuber
 20.93 Cheng
 21.26 yjko
 21.31 David ep
 21.33 BradenTheMagician
 21.35 NathanaelCubes
 21.42 Manatee 10235
 21.57 PugCuber
 21.59 Michael DeLaRosa
 21.59 Clément B.
 21.74 Toothcraver55
 22.00 [email protected]
 22.19 aaron paskow
 22.51 RileyN23
 22.53 Shadowjockey
 22.57 Ontricus
 22.72 xyzzy
 22.76 Ianwubby
 23.05 mvpcuber47
 23.80 AdrianCubing
 23.90 Islam Kitiev
 23.94 Kerry_Creech
 24.08 Cooki348
 24.17 begiuli65
 24.20 Coinman_
 24.35 Burnsy101
 24.39 Axel Lönnstedt
 24.41 abunickabhi
 24.52 yovliporat
 24.56 JustinTimeCuber
 24.77 BiscutDNF
 24.80 YouCubing
 25.16 joshsailscga
 25.18 Glomnipotent
 25.31 qwer13
 25.48 Natanael
 25.68 [email protected]
 26.59 Letmeinpls
 26.77 [email protected]
 26.89 2018JAIN01
 27.24 MattP98
 27.53 AlanenSebastian
 27.96 T1_M0
 28.12 Awesomesaucer
 28.40 Nam Dank the Tank
 28.46 Keroma12
 28.51 EdubCubes
 28.64 NoProblemCubing
 28.78 Turkey vld
 28.79 Coneman
 28.87 TheNoobCuber
 28.95 swankfukinc
 28.97 Neb
 29.22 Bogdan
 29.32 L1me
 29.39 Nazib
 29.48 Keenan Johnson
 29.50 Fred Lang
 29.80 Juicejam
 30.89 MathNoobz
 31.12 CraZZ CFOP
 31.22 Chris Van Der Brink
 31.44 Legomanz
 31.48 V.Kochergin
 31.61 julio974
 31.65 Antto Pitkänen
 31.82 obelisk477
 31.82 The Blockhead
 32.01 Guilhermehrc
 32.62 VJW
 33.26 Caleb/spooderskewb
 33.39 revAldoabedram
 33.53 Dylan Swarts
 33.81 nms777
 33.86 trav1
 33.88 Alpha cuber
 34.19 Ernest Fowler
 34.20 FishTalons
 35.60 colegemuth
 36.10 Ordway Persyn
 38.01 Matt Hudon
 38.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 38.37 m24816
 38.37 RifleCat
 38.51 Mike Hughey
 38.91 Parke187
 38.92 brad711
 39.91 miasponseller
 40.25 Sub1Hour
 40.46 fun at the joy
 41.19 DesertWolf
 42.24 G2013
 43.54 dnguyen2204
 43.76 SuperCheese
 44.33 freshcuber.de
 44.56 Bubbagrub
 47.25 Schmizee
 48.35 JJonesUK
 48.71 kilwap147
 49.28 Petri Krzywacki
 51.00 arbivara
 51.78 SpartanSailor
 52.17 Nard Cubes
 55.79 UnknownCanvas
 56.33 JC Cuber
 57.73 MrLunarWolf
 1:03.25 13janderson
 1:07.18 Jacck
 1:10.57 Jmuncuber
 1:20.77 rodriguize
 1:21.76 PingPongCuber
 1:31.82 ABadRubiksSolver
 1:49.52 Jozo_Berk
 2:13.76 Bart Van Eynde
*3x3x3 With feet*(33)

 29.52 NicoCuber1
 32.79 Tommy Kiprillis
 47.42 Luke Garrett
 51.74 cuberkid10
 53.23 jaysammey777
 54.16 dycocubix
 54.19 tJardigradHe
 55.27 MartinN13
 57.72 Bubbagrub
 58.99 HawaiiLife745
 59.86 YouCubing
 1:00.77 BradenTheMagician
 1:07.58 Zeke Mackay
 1:08.96 V.Kochergin
 1:21.57 TipsterTrickster
 1:27.91 DesertWolf
 1:51.75 One Wheel
 1:53.95 Mike Hughey
 2:08.71 revAldoabedram
 2:19.20 PokeCubes
 2:36.05 The Blockhead
 2:41.40 BiscutDNF
 2:43.77 brad711
 2:48.55 Kerry_Creech
 3:07.82 m24816
 3:14.85 Matt Hudon
 3:49.10 Antto Pitkänen
 3:57.45 begiuli65
 3:59.20 Parke187
 6:17.54 Fred Lang
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Ordway Persyn
 DNF julio974
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(36)

 26.73 CubingwithChris
 34.79 jaysammey777
 38.31 ichcubegern
 41.09 abunickabhi
 45.31 DGCubes
 47.01 Cheng
 49.93 Zeke Mackay
 51.28 xyzzy
 57.38 BradenTheMagician
 59.23 The Blockhead
 1:02.19 cuberkid10
 1:05.95 begiuli65
 1:12.76 tJardigradHe
 1:12.92 YouCubing
 1:13.87 Khairur Rachim
 1:14.50 Mike Hughey
 1:16.10 Fred Lang
 1:20.38 Bogdan
 1:21.18 Luke Garrett
 1:27.72 colegemuth
 1:27.95 whatshisbucket
 1:32.06 Elvin Thorsen
 1:35.02 MCuber
 1:38.38 MathNoobz
 1:50.78 m24816
 2:04.03 brad711
 2:09.99 nms777
 2:10.79 BiscutDNF
 2:15.35 L1me
 2:39.71 mvpcuber47
 2:43.16 PokeCubes
 DNF G2013
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Nam Dank the Tank
 DNF hoebi09
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(51)

 24.33 (22, 27, 24) NicoCuber1
 25.00 (26, 25, 24) Tommy Kiprillis
 26.33 (23, 29, 27) Shadowjockey
 26.33 (25, 27, 27) jaysammey777
 26.67 (26, 30, 24) Pranav Prabhu
 26.67 (26, 26, 28) lejitcuber
 27.33 (22, 29, 31) Theo Leinad
 28.33 (25, 29, 31) andersonaap
 28.67 (27, 29, 30) xyzzy
 28.67 (27, 31, 28) asacuber
 29.33 (32, 24, 32) Bogdan
 29.33 (27, 30, 31) Bubbagrub
 30.33 (27, 28, 36) Jacck
 30.67 (27, 30, 35) DGCubes
 32.33 (30, 33, 34) SpeedCubeReview
 32.67 (33, 30, 35) Cheng
 35.33 (33, 34, 39) craccho
 35.67 (32, 40, 35) SimonK
 36.33 (35, 40, 34) Mike Hughey
 39.00 (40, 41, 36) PokeCubes
 39.67 (39, 44, 36) Schmizee
 40.33 (42, 37, 42) 2017LAMB06
 41.33 (44, 36, 44) Juicejam
 42.00 (41, 42, 43) YouCubing
 47.33 (45, 43, 54) Fred Lang
 50.33 (54, 42, 55) aaron paskow
 53.33 (47, 54, 59) The Blockhead
 77.67 (80, 77, 76) Parke187
 DNF (25, 24, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
 DNF (26, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
 DNF (27, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
 DNF (27, DNF, DNF) CyanSandwich
 DNF (29, 28, DNF) [email protected]
 DNF (29, DNS, DNS) Erik
 DNF (35, 33, DNF) brad711
 DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Helmer Ewert
 DNF (35, DNS, DNS) leudcfa
 DNF (36, 48, DNS) TipsterTrickster
 DNF (44, 36, DNS) joshsailscga
 DNF (37, DNS, DNS) Kerry_Creech
 DNF (39, DNF, DNF) arbivara
 DNF (40, 45, DNF) MCuber
 DNF (41, DNS, DNS) G2013
 DNF (50, 46, DNS) BiscutDNF
 DNF (48, DNS, DNS) begiuli65
 DNF (61, DNF, DNS) Color Cuber
 DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) NoProblemCubing
 DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) [email protected]
 DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) V.Kochergin
 DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) HawaiiLife745
 DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Clément B.
*2-3-4 Relay*(100)

 40.94 Khairur Rachim
 43.93 lejitcuber
 45.50 cuberkid10
 51.64 NicoCuber1
 52.18 jancsi02
 53.67 Kered
 54.63 ichcubegern
 54.78 Helmer Ewert
 55.57 Erik
 56.60 Luke Garrett
 56.69 jaysammey777
 58.31 Shadowjockey
 1:00.55 tJardigradHe
 1:00.66 HawaiiLife745
 1:00.89 RileyN23
 1:01.58 Cheng
 1:01.68 Manatee 10235
 1:01.87 Zeke Mackay
 1:02.21 Elvin Thorsen
 1:02.37 DGCubes
 1:03.57 Coinman_
 1:03.66 [email protected]
 1:04.04 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.33 Ontricus
 1:05.80 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.27 begiuli65
 1:06.72 BiscutDNF
 1:07.30 turtwig
 1:07.36 David ep
 1:07.66 PokeCubes
 1:08.20 2017LAMB06
 1:08.50 EdubCubes
 1:08.94 CubicOreo
 1:09.16 Mark Boyanowski
 1:09.23 Neb
 1:10.66 YouCubing
 1:10.99 ExultantCarn
 1:11.28 xyzzy
 1:11.98 SimonK
 1:13.38 Turkey vld
 1:14.12 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:14.26 MartinN13
 1:15.07 aaron paskow
 1:15.73 Kerry_Creech
 1:16.02 colegemuth
 1:16.66 Clément B.
 1:17.43 dycocubix
 1:19.34 ARandomCuber
 1:21.75 AdrianCubing
 1:22.31 abunickabhi
 1:23.32 swankfukinc
 1:25.47 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:25.55 m24816
 1:26.36 Fred Lang
 1:26.85 The Blockhead
 1:27.82 PugCuber
 1:27.82 Dylan Swarts
 1:31.62 NathanaelCubes
 1:32.17 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:32.41 Coneman
 1:32.63 Antto Pitkänen
 1:32.93 whatshisbucket
 1:32.96 brad711
 1:35.18 20luky3
 1:36.72 Nam Dank the Tank
 1:37.55 [email protected]
 1:41.03 qwer13
 1:41.70 DesertWolf
 1:46.13 [email protected]
 1:46.77 Jan
 1:47.24 V.Kochergin
 1:47.55 Bogdan
 1:49.83 Sub1Hour
 1:51.74 SpartanSailor
 1:52.64 julio974
 1:52.66 Ernest Fowler
 1:53.28 nms777
 1:56.74 Petri Krzywacki
 1:58.27 FishTalons
 2:02.62 Mike Hughey
 2:02.71 hoebi09
 2:04.31 yovliporat
 2:06.38 Lewis
 2:07.72 Schmizee
 2:07.94 UnknownCanvas
 2:09.53 JC Cuber
 2:09.63 Jmuncuber
 2:25.32 Letmeinpls
 2:27.15 dean_clockisthebestevent
 2:34.06 Jacck
 2:35.08 Nard Cubes
 2:42.12 VTCubers
 2:44.80 freshcuber.de
 2:49.88 13janderson
 2:53.91 PingPongCuber
 3:20.79 Foreright
 3:29.98 ABadRubiksSolver
 3:39.26 Bart Van Eynde
 DNF MCuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(66)

 1:42.01 lejitcuber
 1:45.73 Erik
 1:50.42 cuberkid10
 1:52.27 ichcubegern
 1:57.75 Khairur Rachim
 2:05.38 DGCubes
 2:14.34 RileyN23
 2:14.40 Shadowjockey
 2:18.13 tJardigradHe
 2:20.48 jaysammey777
 2:25.00 abunickabhi
 2:25.66 turtwig
 2:28.50 Cheng
 2:29.15 dycocubix
 2:32.00 YouCubing
 2:32.43 SimonK
 2:35.26 CubicOreo
 2:37.59 Manatee 10235
 2:38.07 HawaiiLife745
 2:40.92 FastCubeMaster
 2:44.80 PokeCubes
 2:45.82 xyzzy
 2:47.66 Mark Boyanowski
 2:48.09 begiuli65
 2:48.55 EdubCubes
 2:49.43 Dylan Swarts
 2:50.32 colegemuth
 2:57.47 Ordway Persyn
 3:01.70 Luke Garrett
 3:02.48 aaron paskow
 3:03.05 BradenTheMagician
 3:06.35 ARandomCuber
 3:06.53 Clément B.
 3:08.53 Neb
 3:09.98 Kerry_Creech
 3:10.94 The Blockhead
 3:13.08 swankfukinc
 3:15.84 NathanaelCubes
 3:20.14 [email protected]
 3:21.26 Coinman_
 3:23.95 Turkey vld
 3:24.22 brad711
 3:25.35 m24816
 3:31.63 Fred Lang
 3:32.12 Antto Pitkänen
 3:47.89 BiscutDNF
 3:50.70 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:58.34 whatshisbucket
 4:00.75 Bogdan
 4:19.76 qwer13
 4:22.96 yovliporat
 4:26.08 nms777
 4:26.88 Mike Hughey
 4:38.00 Jmuncuber
 4:38.25 UnknownCanvas
 4:43.21 SpartanSailor
 4:44.95 V.Kochergin
 4:46.84 FishTalons
 4:48.56 Lewis
 4:52.05 [email protected]
 4:58.09 Sub1Hour
 5:22.49 Petri Krzywacki
 6:00.39 Jacck
 6:28.94 freshcuber.de
 7:32.01 MatsBergsten
 DNF MCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(32)

 4:05.12 cuberkid10
 4:11.82 ichcubegern
 4:38.72 Erik
 5:08.55 tJardigradHe
 5:25.22 xyzzy
 5:27.14 PokeCubes
 5:31.77 colegemuth
 5:33.09 DGCubes
 5:40.17 abunickabhi
 5:43.08 YouCubing
 5:57.08 Cheng
 6:13.52 The Blockhead
 6:21.14 Clément B.
 6:36.66 Manatee 10235
 6:44.26 Dylan Swarts
 6:50.12 begiuli65
 6:58.61 m24816
 7:04.54 brad711
 7:13.36 Coneman
 7:18.45 swankfukinc
 7:30.14 Fred Lang
 7:58.04 [email protected]
 8:35.08 Mike Hughey
 9:04.30 Sub1Hour
 9:35.68 Antto Pitkänen
 9:46.71 BiscutDNF
 9:55.50 nms777
 9:56.58 Lewis
 10:18.21 UnknownCanvas
 10:23.22 [email protected]
 11:31.53 Jacck
 12:05.19 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(25)

 7:10.61 ichcubegern
 7:33.29 cuberkid10
 9:24.65 Mark Boyanowski
 9:52.18 xyzzy
 10:06.17 YouCubing
 10:08.05 abunickabhi
 10:30.20 begiuli65
 10:33.72 colegemuth
 11:02.93 NicoCuber1
 11:39.40 swankfukinc
 11:43.00 PokeCubes
 12:12.17 The Blockhead
 13:19.79 Dylan Swarts
 13:28.68 RifleCat
 13:32.54 m24816
 13:56.23 T1_M0
 14:03.96 Cheng
 14:28.83 Mike Hughey
 14:40.84 Fred Lang
 14:50.89 brad711
 16:03.65 Sub1Hour
 20:10.92 Antto Pitkänen
 20:12.13 nms777
 22:38.39 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF tJardigradHe
*Clock*(59)

 5.25 jaysammey777
 6.25 Kerry_Creech
 6.28 ARandomCuber
 6.61 MartinN13
 6.70 TipsterTrickster
 7.49 YouCubing
 7.52 NicoCuber1
 7.69 MattP98
 8.15 cuberkid10
 8.16 Elvin Thorsen
 8.43 AlwinR
 9.22 AdrianCubing
 9.84 trav1
 10.15 MCuber
 10.65 The Cubinator
 10.73 lejitcuber
 11.04 Luke Garrett
 11.20 Helmer Ewert
 11.50 BradenTheMagician
 11.56 JoXCuber
 11.69 DesertWolf
 12.01 DGCubes
 12.04 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.09 mvpcuber47
 12.64 RyuKagamine
 12.79 Shadowjockey
 12.87 Bubbagrub
 13.33 ichcubegern
 13.33 HawaiiLife745
 13.77 cubesrawesome
 13.90 Matt Hudon
 13.97 Henry David
 14.68 tJardigradHe
 15.30 PokeCubes
 15.39 NoProblemCubing
 16.02 CubicOreo
 16.14 M1n1turtl3
 16.33 Turkey vld
 16.99 Fred Lang
 17.03 Mike Hughey
 18.14 [email protected]
 18.44 NathanaelCubes
 18.48 The Blockhead
 19.13 swankfukinc
 19.26 brad711
 20.78 Parke187
 21.08 Antto Pitkänen
 22.52 freshcuber.de
 23.99 Schmidt
 24.27 [email protected]
 24.48 Cheng
 25.11 Sub1Hour
 27.44 arbivara
 29.69 FishTalons
 29.98 Foreright
 53.71 m24816
 59.69 Jmuncuber
 1:02.10 Burnsy101
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(78)

 48.80 thecubingwizard
 49.50 lejitcuber
 50.31 AidanNoogie
 56.95 Khairur Rachim
 57.30 miasponseller
 57.89 jaysammey777
 59.77 GenTheThief
 1:01.36 NicoCuber1
 1:03.78 whatshisbucket
 1:04.49 Erik
 1:04.66 The Cubinator
 1:05.08 DGCubes
 1:05.69 DhruvA
 1:05.77 cuberkid10
 1:06.88 SimonK
 1:07.33 Islam Kitiev
 1:13.14 YouCubing
 1:14.14 CubicOreo
 1:14.70 dycocubix
 1:14.86 MCuber
 1:15.10 MrKuba600
 1:16.24 Shadowjockey
 1:17.34 trav1
 1:17.41 OriginalUsername
 1:18.60 xyzzy
 1:19.64 G2013
 1:20.02 оддодоододдо
 1:22.04 ichcubegern
 1:23.53 Luke Garrett
 1:25.86 ARandomCuber
 1:27.99 begiuli65
 1:28.02 tJardigradHe
 1:29.25 Coneman
 1:29.31 BradenTheMagician
 1:31.43 TipsterTrickster
 1:32.29 HawaiiLife745
 1:33.51 audiophile121
 1:33.99 Fred Lang
 1:34.57 Turkey vld
 1:35.37 Clément B.
 1:36.53 V.Kochergin
 1:38.80 TheNoobCuber
 1:38.84 PokeCubes
 1:38.95 Neb
 1:39.25 colegemuth
 1:42.63 abunickabhi
 1:42.77 turtwig
 1:44.94 Marcus Siu
 1:47.35 [email protected]
 1:48.17 swankfukinc
 1:49.02 nms777
 1:54.21 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:54.68 The Blockhead
 1:56.54 Cheng
 1:58.14 Manatee 10235
 1:59.57 Ordway Persyn
 2:02.24 Coinman_
 2:04.20 Antto Pitkänen
 2:04.75 Lewis
 2:05.15 [email protected]
 2:07.06 DesertWolf
 2:10.66 EdubCubes
 2:13.14 brad711
 2:14.88 L1me
 2:15.45 Matt Hudon
 2:19.45 BiscutDNF
 2:22.32 Mike Hughey
 2:23.06 yovliporat
 2:36.70 Dylan Swarts
 2:39.33 Kerry_Creech
 2:40.42 Petri Krzywacki
 2:41.73 Harkaran
 2:43.43 Sub1Hour
 3:04.96 m24816
 3:18.43 Jmuncuber
 3:25.06 [email protected]
 3:49.04 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Henry David
*Pyraminx*(157)

 1.88 Elvin Thorsen
 2.09 tJardigradHe
 2.15 The Cubinator
 2.22 MrKuba600
 2.30 AlwinR
 2.39 dycocubix
 2.43 Pyra42
 2.47 FastCubeMaster
 2.50 aaron paskow
 2.51 SimonK
 2.55 lejitcuber
 2.56 Awder
 2.65 JakubDrobny
 2.69 jason3141
 2.74 M1n1turtl3
 2.84 Chris Van Der Brink
 2.89 CornerCutter
 2.89 NoProblemCubing
 2.91 Varun Mohanraj
 2.99 Ontricus
 3.01 thecubingwizard
 3.09 Kerry_Creech
 3.22 DGCubes
 3.23 EdubCubes
 3.25 oliviervlcube
 3.30 MartinN13
 3.31 jaysammey777
 3.40 NicoCuber1
 3.42 Helmer Ewert
 3.46 Cooki348
 3.48 David ep
 3.50 MCuber
 3.53 Henry David
 3.54 mihnea3000
 3.58 BradenTheMagician
 3.61 Teeboo
 3.61 asacuber
 3.67 YouCubing
 3.72 JMHCubed
 3.80 TipsterTrickster
 3.83 cubeshepherd
 3.99 Cheng
 4.12 Toothcraver55
 4.19 ganmanchan
 4.19 CubingwithChris
 4.26 whatshisbucket
 4.36 CubicOreo
 4.37 Shadowjockey
 4.45 jancsi02
 4.47 Torch
 4.67 Luke Garrett
 4.70 cuberkid10
 4.74 RileyN23
 4.75 Marcus Siu
 4.77 T1_M0
 4.77 UnknownCanvas
 4.87 Manatee 10235
 4.96 turtwig
 5.00 оддодоододдо
 5.00 Neb
 5.02 Turkey vld
 5.04 Zeke Mackay
 5.16 AlanenSebastian
 5.28 NathanaelCubes
 5.33 Keenan Johnson
 5.39 JoXCuber
 5.44 Zac04attack
 5.49 Erik
 5.51 begiuli65
 5.57 ichcubegern
 5.57 Kylegadj
 5.67 trav1
 5.76 [email protected]
 5.80 DesertWolf
 5.83 HawaiiLife745
 5.86 ExultantCarn
 5.89 mvpcuber47
 5.92 YoniStrass
 6.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.02 Parke187
 6.05 Andrew_Rizo
 6.11 qwer13
 6.15 yjko
 6.24 [email protected]
 6.25 G2013
 6.43 Lewis
 6.44 Natanael
 6.50 Khairur Rachim
 6.51 rubik2005
 6.53 oskarinn
 6.55 TheNoobCuber
 6.58 Ordway Persyn
 6.61 Burnsy101
 6.73 ARandomCuber
 6.75 2017LAMB06
 6.80 MattP98
 6.86 Dylan Swarts
 6.98 Sub1Hour
 7.00 RifleCat
 7.27 dean_clockisthebestevent
 7.28 abunickabhi
 7.29 swankfukinc
 7.36 Glomnipotent
 7.51 [email protected]
 7.57 2018JAIN01
 7.62 The Blockhead
 7.63 Schmizee
 7.71 Bogdan
 7.74 Ianwubby
 7.74 Coneman
 7.86 Axel Lönnstedt
 7.99 PugCuber
 8.00 cubesrawesome
 8.00 Antto Pitkänen
 8.12 Keroma12
 8.22 V.Kochergin
 8.52 julio974
 8.57 brad711
 8.66 ABadRubiksSolver
 8.72 fun at the joy
 8.74 Brayden Adams
 8.78 Fred Lang
 8.84 PingPongCuber
 8.91 dschieses
 9.01 Ernest Fowler
 9.21 Matt Hudon
 9.26 Zach Clark
 9.28 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.41 Caleb/spooderskewb
 9.63 topppits
 9.67 FishTalons
 9.99 goidlon
 10.26 nms777
 10.26 TheCubingAddict980
 10.61 PokeCubes
 11.23 miasponseller
 11.35 JC Cuber
 11.52 m24816
 11.78 Mike Hughey
 11.79 JJonesUK
 11.79 colegemuth
 11.90 Foreright
 12.05 Jmuncuber
 12.23 SuperCheese
 12.88 [email protected]
 13.00 typeman5
 13.35 Jacck
 13.62 freshcuber.de
 14.33 yovliporat
 14.90 xyzzy
 15.65 rodriguize
 15.91 hoebi09
 17.17 Nard Cubes
 17.33 Petri Krzywacki
 18.96 arbivara
 19.65 dnguyen2204
 DNF BiscutDNF
*Square-1*(97)

 7.31 Teeboo
 7.91 Henry David
 8.52 Sixstringcal
 8.77 M1n1turtl3
 8.93 Lucas.D
 8.94 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.72 PokeCubes
 9.96 Helmer Ewert
 10.15 Marcus Siu
 10.30 David ep
 10.44 thecubingwizard
 11.39 Kylegadj
 12.42 Zac04attack
 12.64 Shadowjockey
 13.04 AlwinR
 13.33 cuberkid10
 14.37 lejitcuber
 14.77 SimonK
 15.13 Zach Clark
 15.43 YouCubing
 15.71 TipsterTrickster
 16.02 NicoCuber1
 16.76 RileyN23
 16.78 [email protected]
 16.81 trav1
 17.20 AidanNoogie
 17.21 BradenTheMagician
 17.64 AlanenSebastian
 17.74 asacuber
 17.82 DesertWolf
 17.93 leudcfa
 18.28 Keenan Johnson
 18.71 MrKuba600
 18.97 Burnsy101
 19.35 ichcubegern
 19.69 Turkey vld
 19.77 Torch
 20.08 DGCubes
 20.08 Kerry_Creech
 20.25 MattP98
 21.08 CraZZ CFOP
 21.09 G2013
 21.38 jaysammey777
 21.38 tJardigradHe
 21.62 Varun Mohanraj
 21.91 Luke Garrett
 22.64 mihnea3000
 22.96 HawaiiLife745
 23.51 Ontricus
 23.59 Clément B.
 24.04 ExultantCarn
 24.04 CubicOreo
 24.91 Kit Clement
 25.15 PugCuber
 28.06 cubeshepherd
 28.13 MCuber
 28.65 whatshisbucket
 30.16 Coneman
 30.99 qwer13
 32.35 Neb
 33.01 turtwig
 33.40 buzzteam4
 35.03 Fred Lang
 35.12 Natanael
 35.34 The Blockhead
 35.51 EdubCubes
 35.90 Bubbagrub
 37.03 Mike Hughey
 37.06 Sub1Hour
 37.31 typeman5
 38.43 begiuli65
 39.78 NoProblemCubing
 39.95 Schmizee
 40.34 [email protected]
 40.62 Lewis
 40.69 ARandomCuber
 41.09 RifleCat
 41.59 Ordway Persyn
 41.68 miasponseller
 44.03 NathanaelCubes
 45.20 fun at the joy
 46.88 xyzzy
 48.72 BiscutDNF
 50.40 Axel Lönnstedt
 51.84 Bogdan
 53.67 Manatee 10235
 57.40 Cheng
 59.26 abunickabhi
 59.46 Jacck
 1:00.89 swankfukinc
 1:06.70 brad711
 1:07.13 Antto Pitkänen
 1:07.50 colegemuth
 1:19.89 Matt Hudon
 2:35.47 Jmuncuber
 2:51.61 Brayden Adams
 6:00.19 nms777
*Skewb*(131)

 2.57 SimonK
 2.59 lejitcuber
 2.61 RileyN23
 3.25 [email protected]
 3.36 M1n1turtl3
 3.46 NicoCuber1
 3.51 Daniel Johnson
 3.72 Henry David
 3.86 asacuber
 3.90 JMHCubed
 4.01 Elvin Thorsen
 4.05 MrKuba600
 4.27 DhruvA
 4.40 Kylegadj
 4.50 Marcus Siu
 4.51 aaron paskow
 4.57 Teeboo
 4.78 Varun Mohanraj
 4.80 TipsterTrickster
 4.87 EdubCubes
 4.87 tJardigradHe
 4.93 The Cubinator
 4.97 cubeshepherd
 5.00 dycocubix
 5.03 thecubingwizard
 5.27 trav1
 5.37 CubingwithChris
 5.44 cuberkid10
 5.54 CubicOreo
 5.64 YouCubing
 5.66 MattP98
 5.68 AidanNoogie
 5.68 AlwinR
 5.72 Parke187
 5.85 jaysammey777
 5.89 Helmer Ewert
 5.89 HawaiiLife745
 5.99 Toothcraver55
 6.00 Antto Pitkänen
 6.08 Luke Garrett
 6.09 Shadowjockey
 6.11 Zeke Mackay
 6.16 MCuber
 6.17 MartinN13
 6.19 oliviervlcube
 6.19 Kerry_Creech
 6.20 DesertWolf
 6.24 oskarinn
 6.27 NathanaelCubes
 6.43 Coneman
 6.62 Caleb/spooderskewb
 6.65 G2013
 6.79 DGCubes
 6.92 Ordway Persyn
 7.01 dean_clockisthebestevent
 7.19 [email protected]
 7.20 ichcubegern
 7.21 qwer13
 7.24 BradenTheMagician
 7.40 PokeCubes
 7.40 Turkey vld
 7.43 julio974
 7.45 whatshisbucket
 7.46 Ontricus
 7.48 turtwig
 7.62 Neb
 7.79 Bogdan
 7.79 [email protected]
 7.83 Keenan Johnson
 8.03 mihnea3000
 8.05 The Blockhead
 8.34 ARandomCuber
 8.38 miasponseller
 8.54 fun at the joy
 8.55 Sub1Hour
 8.60 Coinman_
 8.63 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.66 Schmizee
 8.76 yovliporat
 8.77 PugCuber
 8.80 Natanael
 8.91 Bubbagrub
 9.20 YoniStrass
 9.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.49 BiscutDNF
 9.51 Manatee 10235
 9.56 Cheng
 9.97 swankfukinc
 10.65 Fred Lang
 10.79 xyzzy
 10.90 Cooki348
 10.93 JC Cuber
 11.01 FishTalons
 11.18 Ernest Fowler
 11.37 jancsi02
 11.39 [email protected]
 11.60 topppits
 11.67 cubesrawesome
 11.71 Ianwubby
 11.80 Dylan Swarts
 11.96 V.Kochergin
 12.00 ExultantCarn
 13.02 SuperCheese
 13.06 dschieses
 13.18 RifleCat
 13.20 abunickabhi
 13.64 brad711
 13.68 2018JAIN01
 13.71 Axel Lönnstedt
 13.73 colegemuth
 14.32 Nard Cubes
 14.43 UnknownCanvas
 14.46 GC1998
 14.71 m24816
 14.81 Michael DeLaRosa
 14.84 begiuli65
 15.01 Lewis
 15.55 Mike Hughey
 16.85 PingPongCuber
 17.35 Jacck
 18.33 TheCubingAddict980
 18.78 nms777
 20.34 freshcuber.de
 21.87 Brayden Adams
 24.73 Glomnipotent
 31.46 MatsBergsten
 32.46 Petri Krzywacki
 37.06 arbivara
 42.71 Foreright
 DNF JL Cubing
 DNF Jmuncuber
*Kilominx*(36)

 19.56 jaysammey777
 35.30 Helmer Ewert
 35.51 ichcubegern
 36.31 xyzzy
 37.56 leudcfa
 37.72 CubicOreo
 38.44 G2013
 38.74 begiuli65
 38.86 Zeke Mackay
 39.17 YouCubing
 39.49 Turkey vld
 39.59 RileyN23
 39.93 colegemuth
 41.37 mvpcuber47
 42.33 abunickabhi
 44.20 RifleCat
 45.33 EdubCubes
 47.43 Lewis
 47.74 Natanael
 47.88 Coneman
 48.02 tJardigradHe
 48.54 Sub1Hour
 49.05 Neb
 49.63 Fred Lang
 52.91 Luke Garrett
 53.81 nms777
 58.33 MCuber
 58.71 The Blockhead
 1:04.70 swankfukinc
 1:08.38 Mike Hughey
 1:15.93 Kerry_Creech
 1:20.92 Petri Krzywacki
 1:22.06 PingPongCuber
 1:29.87 cubesrawesome
 1:35.32 brad711
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Mini Guildford*(27)

 3:46.30 cuberkid10
 4:26.66 jaysammey777
 5:02.78 ichcubegern
 5:15.96 BradenTheMagician
 5:23.71 CubicOreo
 5:23.96 HawaiiLife745
 5:28.26 tJardigradHe
 5:31.44 PokeCubes
 5:34.25 YouCubing
 5:59.74 Luke Garrett
 6:13.33 aaron paskow
 6:16.40 ARandomCuber
 6:23.98 PugCuber
 6:37.28 swankfukinc
 6:41.37 Cheng
 6:47.05 Ontricus
 6:50.22 Turkey vld
 6:50.49 Fred Lang
 7:04.02 The Blockhead
 7:14.11 abunickabhi
 7:20.46 RifleCat
 7:38.50 Coneman
 8:33.65 brad711
 8:35.24 Mike Hughey
 8:48.39 Antto Pitkänen
 9:58.42 Sub1Hour
 10:45.18 [email protected]
*Redi Cube*(47)

 8.37 Chris Van Der Brink
 12.72 M1n1turtl3
 14.37 2017LAMB06
 15.84 JakubDrobny
 16.61 DGCubes
 16.97 Natanael
 19.62 tJardigradHe
 19.87 ARandomCuber
 21.56 TipsterTrickster
 22.83 JMHCubed
 23.18 trav1
 23.25 lejitcuber
 23.57 SimonK
 25.19 MartinN13
 26.21 Zeke Mackay
 26.42 dean_clockisthebestevent
 26.62 PugCuber
 27.02 xyzzy
 27.11 RifleCat
 27.35 Dylan Swarts
 27.79 Helmer Ewert
 27.90 Lewis
 28.78 ichcubegern
 28.98 Ianwubby
 29.95 Kerry_Creech
 30.22 Ontricus
 30.74 julio974
 30.76 The Blockhead
 31.25 DesertWolf
 31.42 mvpcuber47
 33.53 NathanaelCubes
 34.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 36.78 Shadowjockey
 38.70 colegemuth
 38.83 [email protected]
 41.18 InlandEmpireCuber
 41.21 yovliporat
 42.49 Neb
 48.62 Sub1Hour
 49.71 Fred Lang
 53.66 Mike Hughey
 54.84 GC1998
 58.56 PingPongCuber
 1:03.48 brad711
 1:24.19 Jacck
 1:29.08 Bubbagrub
 1:29.28 abunickabhi
*Master Pyraminx*(29)

 43.45 cubeshepherd
 45.66 Natanael
 46.44 T1_M0
 49.61 Chris Van Der Brink
 50.12 thecubingwizard
 51.74 Ontricus
 55.33 YouCubing
 56.37 trav1
 57.23 tJardigradHe
 58.19 DGCubes
 58.84 julio974
 1:02.65 TipsterTrickster
 1:10.13 CornerCutter
 1:11.63 Zeke Mackay
 1:15.82 Lewis
 1:18.04 The Blockhead
 1:18.36 RifleCat
 1:19.03 nms777
 1:21.41 Dylan Swarts
 1:23.15 aaron paskow
 1:30.97 Shadowjockey
 1:46.87 brad711
 1:51.68 colegemuth
 1:58.59 Helmer Ewert
 2:00.39 Fred Lang
 2:28.61 Mike Hughey
 2:32.05 m24816
 2:38.07 Jacck
 DNF NathanaelCubes

*Contest results*

 1860 lejitcuber
 1737 cuberkid10
 1716 jaysammey777
 1603 ichcubegern
 1580 YouCubing
 1569 NicoCuber1
 1567 tJardigradHe
 1457 DGCubes
 1437 SimonK
 1435 PokeCubes
 1432 Henry David
 1385 Erik
 1371 Helmer Ewert
 1365 Shadowjockey
 1360 Luke Garrett
 1348 Khairur Rachim
 1276 Cheng
 1265 turtwig
 1262 thecubingwizard
 1257 HawaiiLife745
 1244 BradenTheMagician
 1230 RileyN23
 1225 dycocubix
 1208 CubicOreo
 1196 MrKuba600
 1195 Kerry_Creech
 1193 AlwinR
 1176 abunickabhi
 1173 M1n1turtl3
 1150 asacuber
 1117 MCuber
 1100 G2013
 1099 aaron paskow
 1072 Ontricus
 1064 [email protected]
 1059 Tommy Kiprillis
 1044 xyzzy
 1033 Elvin Thorsen
 1026 Zeke Mackay
 1024 Manatee 10235
 1015 EdubCubes
 1011 begiuli65
 991 Kylegadj
 985 ARandomCuber
 971 Marcus Siu
 961 jancsi02
 961 The Blockhead
 958 TipsterTrickster
 946 Neb
 943 The Cubinator
 928 Kered
 928 NathanaelCubes
 908 Jscuber
 906 David ep
 889 YoniStrass
 883 Varun Mohanraj
 879 Clément B.
 871 2017LAMB06
 868 trav1
 866 DesertWolf
 858 Dylan Swarts
 854 Marco21
 850 Ordway Persyn
 845 Fred Lang
 845 colegemuth
 833 Turkey vld
 832 [email protected]
 808 mihnea3000
 805 Teeboo
 801 PugCuber
 797 MattP98
 790 AidanNoogie
 781 ExultantCarn
 761 JakubDrobny
 751 BiscutDNF
 747 mvpcuber47
 746 Coneman
 734 Mike Hughey
 730 Keenan Johnson
 720 brad711
 718 Toothcraver55
 714 swankfukinc
 714 Coinman_
 712 MartinN13
 701 whatshisbucket
 693 NoProblemCubing
 688 Michael DeLaRosa
 687 [email protected]
 676 yjko
 672 m24816
 656 Bogdan
 647 Mark Boyanowski
 642 Nikhil George
 641 cubeshepherd
 635 Antto Pitkänen
 633 JMHCubed
 628 Christian Foyle
 626 oskarinn
 626 qwer13
 621 CubingwithChris
 597 Chris Van Der Brink
 590 Natanael
 588 Zach Clark
 575 Glomnipotent
 570 AdrianCubing
 552 Zac04attack
 552 AlanenSebastian
 548 Axel Lönnstedt
 548 оддодоододдо
 546 Daniel Johnson
 545 JustinTimeCuber
 541 leudcfa
 532 miasponseller
 527 T1_M0
 521 Cooki348
 514 FishTalons
 501 nms777
 500 Burnsy101
 500 RifleCat
 499 Islam Kitiev
 496 Parke187
 493 jason3141
 491 Ethan Horspool
 488 boby_okta
 487 TheDubDubJr
 484 DhruvA
 477 Lucas.D
 474 yovliporat
 473 camcuber
 471 OriginalUsername
 458 Matt Hudon
 443 JoXCuber
 440 V.Kochergin
 425 typeman5
 424 julio974
 423 fun at the joy
 415 Schmizee
 409 Lewis
 407 FastCubeMaster
 405 oliviervlcube
 395 L1me
 392 Andrew_Rizo
 385 Sub1Hour
 381 2018JAIN01
 379 Ianwubby
 374 Legomanz
 374 TheNoobCuber
 370 InlandEmpireCuber
 358 Keroma12
 358 GenTheThief
 350 Nam Dank the Tank
 347 Pixaler
 343 Awesomesaucer
 342 [email protected]
 341 dean_clockisthebestevent
 338 UnknownCanvas
 337 Ernest Fowler
 337 Torch
 332 topppits
 322 sigalig
 320 Jacck
 315 Juicejam
 292 Bubbagrub
 289 VJW
 286 Jmuncuber
 275 MatsBergsten
 272 Caleb/spooderskewb
 272 Color Cuber
 259 joshsailscga
 259 SpartanSailor
 256 20luky3
 255 Nazib
 254 Guilhermehrc
 248 Sixstringcal
 246 revAldoabedram
 241 buzzteam4
 241 Petri Krzywacki
 236 CraZZ CFOP
 219 Letmeinpls
 214 obelisk477
 214 OJ Cubing
 213 audiophile121
 212 Nard Cubes
 212 hoebi09
 207 rubik2005
 206 JJonesUK
 195 MathNoobz
 194 Jan
 190 JackPfeifer
 188 Duncan Bannon
 183 ican97
 178 dschieses
 177 Puggins1
 177 JC Cuber
 171 Brayden Adams
 168 SuperCheese
 165 Elo13
 164 CornerCutter
 164 MrLunarWolf
 163 Angry_Mob
 163 mrjames113083
 156 cubesrawesome
 153 Pyra42
 148 Awder
 146 giorgi
 142 One Wheel
 139 PingPongCuber
 139 JL Cubing
 137 freshcuber.de
 134 Alpha cuber
 132 TheCubingAddict980
 125 Harkaran
 122 dnguyen2204
 122 frosty_cuber
 121 arbivara
 116 kilwap147
 116 ganmanchan
 113 JJ2MC
 110 GC1998
 109 13janderson
 104 Theo Leinad
 104 Aadil- ali
 103 ABadRubiksSolver
 100 Aerospry
 99 minnow
 99 Jozo_Berk
 88 rodriguize
 87 Foreright
 86 RyuKagamine
 83 EphraYeem
 80 SM cubing
 77 cubingboy226
 76 [email protected]
 76 [email protected]
 75 Bonkashi
 72 VTCubers
 63 Schmidt
 62 BleachedTurtle
 62 filipemtx
 62 vilkkuti25
 60 Brendan Bakker
 57 Pranav Prabhu
 55 goidlon
 54 andersonaap
 53 elimescube
 49 Kit Clement
 47 Bart Van Eynde
 47 SpeedCubeReview
 45 cuber3141592
 45 craccho
 35 keebruce
 34 nevinscph
 34 HighQualityCollection
 33 TheodorNordstrand
 31 CyanSandwich
 27 oneshot
 17 CRNils
 13 WhiteShadow747
 12 King.cubing
 9 Sorizzz
 5 MalaclypseTY
 4 Thecubingboy226


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 8, 2019)

The FMC ranking seems a bit screwed up. I think it's sorting by the rounded mean, rather than the mean itself, seeing that there're two 29.33 means between two 28.67 means.

(and yay, >1000 points this week)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> The FMC ranking seems a bit screwed up. I think it's sorting by the rounded mean, rather than the mean itself, seeing that there're two 29.33 means between two 28.67 means.
> 
> (and yay, >1000 points this week)


Sorry; I'll work on the FMC sorting and reporting issue (we should show and properly handle singles here, which also needs more work), and we'll get it straightened out eventually - it may be a day or two. Growing pains...

Edit: The results should be correct on the weekly results page on the website now; Mats will update the above results soon. Fortunately it wasn't too hard to fix.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2019)

Looking better now


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2019)

The gift card lottery will have to wait a day or two.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 10, 2019)

Good day,

Sorry for bring this up a little late, but I was just looking through the results and I realized that mine have not been added yet. There is no need to add them to this thread, but I thought that I would at least let you know so that it can be added to the main competition page. Thank you very much in advance for your help and I do apologize for any hassle with this.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Good day,
> 
> Sorry for bring this up a little late, but I was just looking through the results and I realized that mine have not been added yet. There is no need to add them to this thread, but I thought that I would at least let you know so that it can be added to the main competition page. Thank you very much in advance for your help and I do apologize for any hassle with this.



I don't understand what is missing. You have results in 2x2, 3x3.4x4. Pyra, Sq-1 and Skewb.
Exactly 100:th place in total with 608 points. Please explain.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 10, 2019)

MatsBergsten said:


> I don't understand what is missing. You have results in 2x2, 3x3.4x4. Pyra, Sq-1 and Skewb.
> Exactly 100:th place in total with 608 points. Please explain.


Oops, I am vrey sorry for not seeing that, however I do not see my Master Pyraminx results added so I guess that was what I was looking at and not the other events. Again, thank you for your time and help and I do apologize for the confusion


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I do not see my Master Pyraminx results


... and now I am beginning to understand. Those weren't added because the event is new and my program
did not export that event (nor Redi cube). And I understand you looked for Master Pyra as you won that event.
I exported it by hand so now all should be correct.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 11, 2019)

MatsBergsten said:


> ... and now I am beginning to understand. Those weren't added because the event is new and my program
> did not export that event (nor Redi cube). And I understand you looked for Master Pyra as you won that event.
> I exported it by hand so now all should be correct.


Again sorry for the mis-wording and hassle, but thank you very much for your time and help/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2019)

So finally, the cubicle gift card lottery: more compeitors than ever.
Perhaps new years resolutions to participate every week .

Anyhow, the winning number is 160! That means that the winner is sigalig!
Congratulations!


----------

